# Alaskan Ice x1



## mr west (Oct 4, 2008)

A few ppl have asked me to keep this, so jus for them and anyone whos intrested. Im growing amoung other things an alaskan ice seed from greenhouseseeds via Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## mammal (Oct 4, 2008)

best o luck man, hope yours goes better than mine!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

why wot happend to urz?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i want to see how this turns out..


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

had a touch of troule, it didnt shed its seed, i had to helpit off lol


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

mr west said:


> why wot happend to urz?


oh its still alive and growing but its the slowest of my 6 different strains by far.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

The Alaskan Ice is one of the strongest cannabis plants ever bred. It is a cross of original Green House White Widow and Pure Haze. This variation represents a very famous strain, with a new kick. The plants have a structure that is slightly stretchier than the White Widow, with a typical pine-tree shape. The internode is quite stable and averages 12-15 centimetres. The strain has all the well known characteristics of the White Widow, with a much higher THC content and a very sativa-like effect, energising and very trippy. CBD level is also very high at over 1%, giving it a complete physical effect that follows the first burst of high. Flowering time on this strain is 9 weeks, just one week longer than the original White Widow. The Alaskan Ice is suitable for indoor, outdoor and greenhouse. The plant is quite resistant to botrytis and to pests. In indoor hydro systems the production can reach 700-800 grams per square meter. Outdoor expect production up to 800 grams per plant with fully developed specimens (up to 2,5 meters high and very branchy). The Alaskan Ice can be fed quite a bit, with an EC level up to 2.2 in hydro systems (regular flush required). The taste of the Alaskan Ice is spicy and hazy, with a very well balanced bouquet in between the White Widow and the Haze flavours.
Genetics: White Widow, Haze
Effects: One of the highest measured THC. Devastating, fast, cerebral.
Flowering indoor: 9 weeks for full production and resin.
Flowering outdoor: Ready between mid and end October (Europe).
THC: 21.49%
CBD: 1.05%
CBG: 1.78%


sounds alright dont it lol


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

yea thats why i chose it! my whitewidow is doing much better at the moment though, we'll see how they compaire in a coupla weeks time. check out my journal for regular updates.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Subscribed, interested in this strain myself, i doubt very much if its the strongest strain tho, just another GHS/Arsejan claim, like the church is mould resistant


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Looking forward to this one!


Dave, are you the guy behind pick n mix?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope my skills can do it justice


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

mr west said:


> I hope my skills can do it justice


Im sure you will. ATB with it  Whats your set-up MrWest?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm growing bout ten other strains at the min so I've lots to compare it to, check the link in my sig for the holistic grow jurny of my rooms lmao


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Im sure you will. ATB with it


cheers mate, looking to harvest at end of jan all going well. Puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

mr west said:


> im growing bout ten other strains at the min so i've lorts to compare it to, check the link in my sig for the holistic grow jurny of my rooms lmao


lol cool, il have a gander now.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Subscribed, interested in this strain myself, i doubt very much if its the strongest strain tho, just another GHS/Arsejan claim, like the church is mould resistant


The lab test show pretty good results! I'm sure I've seen strains with a higher THC content than 21.49% though?


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Dave, are you the guy behind pick n mix?


Sure am! 1 of them, at least


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> The lab test show pretty good results! I'm sure I've seen strains with a higher THC content than 21.49% though?



Definately! Cant for the life of me remember where buit iv seen strains claiming 27%+ thc, the cbd and cbn is quite high on the alaskan ice tho so maybe thats what GHS are basing the claims of the strongest strain on? 

Its hard to compare because not many other breeders state the cbd and cbn percentages of their strains.




VCSDave said:


> Sure am! 1 of them, at least


Cool, nice to meet ya Dave, youl be getting an order from me in the not so distant future.

Is pick n mix going to be expanding the range anytime soon? Sagarmartha? DNA genetics/reserva privada?(namely chocolope, cannalope and reserva privadas purple wreck) KC Brains? Magus genetics??


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

seedbanks will tell you their strains have a 40% thc if it means you'll buy them! i take everything seedbanks say with a pinch of salt.

i chose alaskan ice cos its a 'new' strain and a WW hybrid.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i didnt buy it for the thc content, its ww haze cross lol thats enough foir me and its cheap lol ghs doing fem for less lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah big bang is only 34 dollars feminised


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 5, 2008)

there is a big bang in the wings to b planted


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

its across the road with someone who claims a 100% record for popping seeds so i thought he could try it and my church seed lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

You grown the church and big bang before Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

no ive only been growing since december lol, my mate has a the church in his box at min looks nice, bit leggy but nice still lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Is pick n mix going to be expanding the range anytime soon? Sagarmartha? DNA genetics/reserva privada?(namely chocolope, cannalope and reserva privadas purple wreck) KC Brains? Magus genetics??


We've just recently added 6 new seed banks but are always trying to expand our range.

We almost certainly won't be stocking KC Brains any time soon, but both Sagarmatha and DNA Genetics are on the cards! I'm not sure how soon, probably a few weeks yet at least.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

highest thc ive seen advertised is galaxy god bud, which claims 30% thc
its from thc seeds


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 5, 2008)

30% is just plain silly!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like its some killer weed..


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Recently finished a church grow from a dodgy batch of seeds that GHS sent out, only three germed and had numerous probs with the plants because they were all shitty weak phenos, but i still cloned from them. grown it three times before this last time and i keep doing it because of its unique great taste, but this last time round was far from my best grow, only vegged them for four weeks as they werent worth letting get big, none the less the smoke is ok still, and its made some great oil. im working my way through it now.

A few random church piccies.


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

excellent pics londoner and great info, +rep


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah looks cool Londoner, i got a smell of it in my mates box and had to get one lol its a lovely big bugger tiger stripes and everything.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweet west, finally made it. And even got the Pick and Mix guy watching. You already know I am going to be watchin this grow along with all your other beastly babes.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

well heres the first update of the alaskan ice, after the little start problem i think shes come on good


----------



## mammal (Oct 5, 2008)

lookin' good


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 5, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> 30% is just plain silly!


30% eh, I call bullshit! or genetic engineering!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

mammal said:


> excellent pics londoner and great info, +rep


Thanx mammal 



mr west said:


> yeah looks cool Londoner, i got a smell of it in my mates box and had to get one lol its a lovely big bugger tiger stripes and everything.


What do your mates church smell like Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

smells kinda skunky, id need to smell it agian to make sure. Sort of ww cross skunk smell off the top of mmy head lol


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr. west, how goes it? You know I'll be following this one even though I spend a lot more time "elsewhere" now. Remember that White Lady I'm growing? It's supposedly 23% thc. Pretty strong but definitely not the most potent weed I've ever had. I don't pay much attention to that number. There's many other important factors. Anyway, I'm interested to see what that alaskan ice can do.

Londoner, lovin' your avatar. lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, mine have always had a spicey, peppery smell while growing, when smoked it reminds of old school jamaican sativa, probably the closest other strain i can compare it to would be nepjam or a kerala type taste, but it is very unique, and iv always found the church clones taste better and have more of a kick than their seedgrown mothers, its strange.

The church's parentage (supposedly according to arse-jan) is swiss sativa, skunk, super skunk and northern lights(number ????) but i wouldnt be surprised if that isnt correct seeing as the church isnt originally from GHS as alot of other GHS strains arent.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

i havent smelt that much weed reallly, ive only beengrowing 11 months lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Mr. west, how goes it? You know I'll be following this one even though I spend a lot more time "elsewhere" now. Remember that White Lady I'm growing? It's supposedly 23% thc. Pretty strong but definitely not the most potent weed I've ever had. I don't pay much attention to that number. There's many other important factors. Anyway, I'm interested to see what that alaskan ice can do.
> 
> Londoner, lovin' your avatar. lol


lol hey mared glad u made it. didnt spot u straight away lol. I thought londoner was u at first with a new name lol. Yeah ur white lady sounds good, i cant get on with elsewhere if u know what i mean lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

im hereeeee  >>>>>>


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

I am also here to watch the alaskin ice grow!
Lemme get ma futon and bong ready for this one....
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> im hereeeee  >>>>>>


yay cheetah glad ur here too man puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 6, 2008)

toke toke cough....nice shit>>>.....naah, i'll keep it fo me


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

never seen the aIaskan ice, wiII chek it out.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

even on the greenhousseeds site theres only piks of trichromes that could be anything lol


----------



## joesnow (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah!!! some alsakan ice , i hope ur grow goes great, thinking if i wanna fuk wit it , or that ALASkAN THUNDER FUCK.... the word is thats the best strain in the world... ill be here everyday


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck west ill see if i end up getting it after depending on how yours goes  otherwise i can always get big bang  and A.M.S


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

anti mould system lol, funny name for weed lol. I just see my big bang seedall popped and with a nice tap planted into a jiffy pellet and my the church has popped as well yay 2 more to add to my room, just waiting to see my jacks head lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Recently finished a church grow from a dodgy batch of seeds that GHS sent out, only three germed and had numerous probs with the plants because they were all shitty weak phenos, but i still cloned from them. grown it three times before this last time and i keep doing it because of its unique great taste, but this last time round was far from my best grow, only vegged them for four weeks as they werent worth letting get big, none the less the smoke is ok still, and its made some great oil. im working my way through it now.
> 
> A few random church piccies.


just noticed u smoke the same fags as me lol what a mouthfull at the till lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> even on the greenhousseeds site theres only piks of trichromes that could be anything lol


They always have those with new strains! Same with Lemon Skunk and TrainWreck when they came out. Seems strange though, as they must have grown them in order to see if they were any good, and of course to produce seeds!



saturnlily said:


> good luck west ill see if i end up getting it after depending on how yours goes  otherwise i can always get big bang  and A.M.S


You won't be getting any AMS that easily this year. Green House stopped shipping it out a month ago, so it's the dregs of stock that people have now.



mr west said:


> just noticed u smoke the same fags as me lol what a mouthfull at the till lol


What are they?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

mayfair surperking smooths


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

joesnow said:


> yeah!!! some alsakan ice , i hope ur grow goes great, thinking if i wanna fuk wit it , or that ALASkAN THUNDER FUCK.... the word is thats the best strain in the world... ill be here everyday



Now that sounds like some good shit lol




VCSDave said:


> They always have those with new strains! Same with Lemon Skunk and TrainWreck when they came out. Seems strange though, as they must have grown them in order to see if they were any good, and of course to produce seeds!
> 
> You won't be getting any AMS that easily this year. Green House stopped shipping it out a month ago, so it's the dregs of stock that people have now.


Do you know what that AMS tastes like Dave? Iv heard it tastes rank?

Have you got any news on the other new GHS strains? Bubba Kush and Chemdog etc? Theyre what im holding out for.

And do you know anything about whats happened to "The Doctor"? I grew it a few years back and it was really nice, but i dont see it on any seedlists anymore?



mr west said:


> mayfair surperking smooths


Cheap n cheerfull mate  Less than a fiver for a 20 pack! The Mrs smokes them more than i do really, id much rather skin up a joint than have a snout.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah id rather skin up than smoke a st8. Its where to get the alaskan thunderfuck from tho lol. Ill google it, i read bout it in the spring and i know thers no relation to alaskan ice lol. if then bubba kush tastes like bubble gum and kush that would be a bit of a smoke an a half. Dont kush taste a bit like petunia oil smells lol?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

Pukka Seeds | Cannabis Seeds | Sagarmatha | Matanuska Tundra found em lol. Dave will u ever get pukka seeds on ur site?


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

We looked at Pukka Seeds and their sister brand Doggies Nuts, but we weren't that sure on the pricing (particularly the latter, they have a pack retailing at over £1000!).

No idea what the AMS is like, other than being our cheapest feminised seed. 

There's no word on the new GH strains yet. They will more than likely drip-feed the market as always! The Doctor has been off the market for a while now. GH 'rotate' strains like that. Either due to demand or just to keep them fresh!

We're looking at getting in the new Sensi feminised seeds as well as adding Sagamartha. What do you guys reckon? Sorry to threadjack!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

The strain in that link is a sagamartha strain mate, available at alot of places for alot cheaper than what pukka sells it for, dont buy anything from pukka/doggies nuts seeds or esoteric hydroponics, theyre the biggest rip off merchants going!! i was stung by them as a noob with my first set up and seeds, thieving wankers mate!

Cannabis Seeds Sagarmatha Seeds Matanuska Tundra Marijuana Seeds

Sagarmatha Amsterdam - Cannabis Seeds

Sagarmatha Cannabis Seeds


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> We looked at Pukka Seeds and their sister brand Doggies Nuts, but we weren't that sure on the pricing (particularly the latter, they have a pack retailing at over £1000!).
> 
> No idea what the AMS is like, other than being our cheapest feminised seed.
> 
> ...


That company just takes the piss imo, they add £££££ to everything because they know theres people out there that will pay it.

Thanx for that info mate, sensi fems?? Excited!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

hey i dunt mind lol, take my money, jack my threads lol and what do i get? lol hopefully nice weed, i shall be harvesting one of ur seeds soon its a flying dutchman skunk#1, they ready in 7 weeks alegadly lol wich will be friday but i dont think ill chop till least week 8 lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn thanks for that link, I haven't had Alaskan Thunderfuck in ages man. Use to smoke that shit before school and play around in woodshop. I know sounds dangerous, but I am pretty skilled. And HIGHLY cautious. 
Sucks about the pricing though, wonder if pick and mix will pick this strain up some day.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

great links londoner, i sent off for the esoterics dvd and price list and couldnt belive how dear they are. It sucks that they can get away with ripping ppl off grrr. Sensi fems, ooooo looks like i might have a ganda at them, wen they in? i really don need any seeds right now but im a fucker for hording lol


Londoner said:


> The strain in that link is a sagamartha strain mate, available at alot of places for alot cheaper than what pukka sells it for, dont buy anything from pukka/doggies nuts seeds or esoteric hydroponics, theyre the biggest rip off merchants going!! i was stung by them as a noob with my first set up and seeds, thieving wankers mate!
> 
> Cannabis Seeds Sagarmatha Seeds Matanuska Tundra Marijuana Seeds
> 
> ...


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

Problem is, a high pack price means a high price per seed! Things like Jack Herer are expensive, but they're worth it. I don't know if that applies for Pukka/Doggies.

The Sensi fems look interesting though! Limited edition, but no doubt they'll keep them if they're popular. I'm just waiting on the prices etc to make sure they're worth it!

Anyway, mr west, did you have something growing?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> great links londoner, i sent off for the esoterics dvd and price list and couldnt belive how dear they are. It sucks that they can get away with ripping ppl off grrr. Sensi fems, ooooo looks like i might have a ganda at them, wen they in? i really don need any seeds right now but im a fucker for hording lol


Youd be wise to get hording mate, especially with this new threat of banning the sale of seeds in the uk mate, im gonna start stocking up soon.

Yea that company makes my blood boil mate, i payed their prices when i didnt know any better, when i first started out there wasnt so many growshops and seedbanks around and soon realised i was ripped off.

Cant go wrong with GroWell > Hydroponics, Grow Lights, Grow Rooms & Plant Lighting i use them religously.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

Anway, Esoteric and Pukka are one and the same aren't they?


----------



## mammal (Oct 6, 2008)

wasnt this supposed to be a grow journal?


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 6, 2008)

Surely mr west has enough of those already?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 6, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Anway, Esoteric and Pukka are one and the same aren't they?


Yea they are mate, i went to their esoteric shop in guiildford and bought the seeds in the same place, and the same guy. 

Apparently though the pukka g13 is the only true g13 available in seed form though, thats why theyre so expensive, and geoff...... whatever his name is(the owner of esoteric/pukka, the guy in their grow guide) is the only person to have home office approval to grow cannabis, apparently he grows it for the government research facilities?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

so i better get posting progress of the speedy seed that is alaskan ice, as u can see my the picture its growing oops cant attatch pic cus the sites fuked but belive me, thsi plant is a monster at only a few days, im thinking of flowering her in a few hours lmfao


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

what the hell mate in a few hours lol
damn site i want pics!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 6, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## HeyBud69 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, this looks like fun. Mind if I ride along?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone can take a ride on the magic school bus! I am sure Mr West Seeds Bank wont mind. =)
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

wtf? we aint gonna copy the tlb are we lol. No busses here jus stoners bimbling bout bumping into things lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

since i don't know what tlb is, I can't very well copy it now can I?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

spoze not, might be a touch b4 ur time here. There was a group of growers that helped everyone out and they all had pics of some kind of pimped out us school bus in their sigs and they call them self the little bus tlb lol. good bunch of lads and lasses, i miss em on this site but they have moved to pastures new cuz of some stuff that happend i dunt really kno and dunt wanna point fingers lol u kno


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

so wot will be the name of the crew ?? OGW - Over Grow the World lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> so wot will be the name of the crew ?? OGW - Over Grow the World lol


I LIKE it!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

i still cant post any pics up, but fuck shes was poking out the cupboard this morning wen i went to water her, must be at least 5 feet tall now and there seems to be some kind os mist forming around the top of the plant like a cloud. I wished id not got this majic bean on the cheep now.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

lol what the fuck man
i was trippin for a second lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

5 foot ?????


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

well if i could update my pics i would man, so u gonna have to imajin with help from me lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

im fucking with ya cus i cant upload pics soz


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> 5 foot ?????


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

like its gonna grow 5 foot over night lol, i wish lmao


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

i have somethin that grows 5 feet in a couple seconds


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

why did u type that then  ????

i am so stoned ?




> must be at least 5 feet tall


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

like i said i was fukin with ya cuz i cant post my pic up for somereason i can get the messegs attachment thing to work


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

whats an attachment? 



"am i real?"


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

u know when u post there is a boarder round were u write? theres a lill paperclip tab which opens the message attachment window so u can browse anf upload ur pics to add to the thread. jagetme?


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

use photobucket man


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

nah man that place is traceable back to me


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

its not really grown much tbh, the first set of spikey leaves have got a little bigger thats all really lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

Hit the "reply" button under the latest post at the bottom of the page then hit "manage attachments" 

Then another window will open with four slots for pics, hit browse next to one of the slots and choose the file and pic you want from your computer, then hit upload, once uploaded close the window then submit post.

I cant do it the way you say either in the quick reply bordered box.


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> nah man that place is traceable back to me



biggest load of crock of shit i have ever heard, and posting on these forums wont alert anyone would it !

being google's nr.1 marijuana forum prob. 



 but i might just delete my pics there after i am finishd


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

i know how to do it but the messege attatchment window is not opening, i cant do it on any threads. I posted in support forum but as of yet no views let alone replys


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> i know how to do it but the messege attatchment window is not opening, i cant do it on any threads. I posted in support forum but as of yet no views let alone replys


Ah. strange?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> and posting on these forums wont alert anyone would it !


Nothing i post on these forums is traceable back to me, unless i give something away in my pics.

I use an unregistered mobile phone plugged into my pc to dial up  i love it!


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Nothing i post on these forums is traceable back to me, unless i give something away in my pics.
> 
> I use an unregistered mobile phone plugged into my pc to dial up  i love it!




ohhh nice..... think about that one twice


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> ohhh nice..... think about that one twice


What ya mean mate? I can be traced? i dont see how.


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

Londoner said:


> What ya mean mate? I can be traced? i dont see how.



I am sure if they wanted to they would get you ^^

But they dont care about us little growers with 2 square meters 

They only care about these big huge guys growing 2'000 plants on 100 square meters and shit like that ^^


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> I am sure if they wanted to they would get you ^^
> 
> But they dont care about us little growers with 2 square meters
> 
> They only care about these big huge guys growing 2'000 plants on 100 square meters and shit like that ^^


Yea if they really want to im sure they can, but the best i can see them doing is tracing the rough area that the mobile phone is transmitting from, im pretty sure they cant pinpoint the exact location. theres nothing on my computer with my name, or any of my details, not my real name anyway lol

Iv heard the details that you give when signing up for your e-mail account can be the easiest thing they trace you by, so i use an e-mail that you dont need to give any details for.


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

well i use an e-mail that i never use 

hahaha... the spam e-mail E-mail.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> i know how to do it but the messege attatchment window is not opening, i cant do it on any threads. I posted in support forum but as of yet no views let alone replys


lmao! Dun be maaaaad


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 7, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Nothing i post on these forums is traceable back to me, unless i give something away in my pics.
> 
> I use an unregistered mobile phone plugged into my pc to dial up  i love it!


i use proxy servers


----------



## DWR (Oct 7, 2008)

when u upload a pic to riu, your real ip adress is revealed.......


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

ok ok heres a pic to keep this thread on track ffs lmao




Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 7, 2008)

looking good


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> looking good


cheers saturn so far so good lol, Its no 5 foot monster lol i was fibbing a little bit lol. Its gonna do my head in that i cant post pics the normal way tho lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok man I dont know if I should be happy I found this thread or fuckin pissed lol. Ive been growing Alaskan Ice since 9/19. The link is in my signature. Check it out. Ill be puting some new pics up in a little. Hope you like the pics. I have 3 going right now. One of mine also came up and had its seed shell still on it and i thought it would push it off but didnt so I had to remove it. Its growing slightly slower then the other just because the first leaves werent perfect and didnt start as early but im sure she will get bigger soon. Check them out and leave me some comments cause this thread has like 12 pages and mine has 2 but my plants are farther along. I just dont get it lol. Hope your grow goes good also.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 7, 2008)

thats a hell of a five foot monster!!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> ok ok heres a pic to keep this thread on track ffs lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good Mr West.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for straightening out my pic dude i dunno how to do it lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

off to a great start.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

eh Mr West? .com


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

Londoner said:


> eh Mr West? .com


wen i posted the pic it was all to one side and the text was all over the place but wen u quoated it it straightend up lol cheers


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh and by the way. Im still in early veg and this stuff stinks like crazy. Hope you like it.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

i love stinky weed but does my neighbours lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> wen i posted the pic it was all to one side and the text was all over the place but wen u quoated it it straightend up lol cheers


Oh yea  i never noticed. stoned again 



mr west said:


> i love stinky weed but does my neighbours lol


lmao stink em out Mr West!


----------



## HeyBud69 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, 5 feet. Objects in mirror are smaller than you wish.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

no i was just way too close to it lol. Like i said in my other thread ill get some new pics up wen i get back from work lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

as its working now ive taken 2 pics of the AI today and here they are with a pic of the veg room where it lives lol on 18/6 250w mh......


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

bump?????kiss-ass


----------



## Londoner (Oct 8, 2008)

Woah! Mr West whats goin on with the plants on the right hand side of the last pic?? They dont look happy mate, looks like a case of nitrogenous starvationous classicus to me, how long they been in those pots mate? What compo are they in?

Edit: what happened to the one in the bottom right hand corner? did your cat eat it? lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

too long i need to repot most of them but i have no room, That yellowy one is the g force and im gonna give it some n tomoz


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

ok ive fed it now as she has two hours b4 night time, Im jus waiting for my big girls to finish next week and ill repot a few n stik em in the bloom room, its all a learning curve, shame its a steap one lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

big girls get you high


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 8, 2008)

im very interested in this strain and will be watching....how long are you gonna veg for in the end?
what does your rooms consist of with lights?


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

My veg room has a 250w mh hid floodlight, and my bloom room a 400w hps. Im thinking of vegging a bout 6 weeksish


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok Check out my grow. Im also growing Alaskan Ice. My grow is in my signature.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

the plan is to restock the bloom room when the older girls finish and then throw the veg rooom in to a bloom room with a 250w hps cuz my mh is a crossover bulb and it came with a hps


----------



## HeyBud69 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to see everything surviving. You planning to clone your plants? Wish I'd cloned my last. Hehe. Bagweed. It does a body good.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

i normaly take a few clones either jus b4 or jus after the go into 12/12


----------



## billypotboy (Oct 9, 2008)

I HAVE JUST JUST SET UP ALASKAN ICE SEEMS LIKE IT DONT WANNA GROW BIN IN SOIL NOW FOR 7 DAYS AND STILL NOWT. MY OTHER, WHITE WIDOW IS ON ITS WAY AND HAS SPROUTED CAN YOU HELP ME ?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

oh dear i had that with a jack herer and its till not up grr. u might be best to dig it up and see what its doing and maybe try germinating it first


----------



## Londoner (Oct 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> and its till not up grr.


Oh dear  try viagra........


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

lolif that would work id try it but i dunt fink itll help the jack lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> lolif that would work id try it but i dunt fink itll help the jack lol


Wont help who? You or the plant?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

im sure it would work on me lol, it my jack herer seed that i think it prolly wont help


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

Here ya go West Seed-Bank
One of Mister Nice GUY's representative and trimmer.

















-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

OOOOER mrs lol u gonna send me the rest of the pics to my email lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 11, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Here ya go West Seed-Bank
> One of Mister Nice GUY's representative and trimmer.
> 
> 
> ...


love the pic on ur wall mister nice guy lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 11, 2008)

haha I have another one on my other wall lol but it is a shower scene, their nipples touch shhhh =)


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Oct 11, 2008)

Whats good everybody. Devil dogg is here to watch and see a truly beautiful grow as the lord intended it to be. not sure if that made sense. Aww...fuck it..i'm stoned anyways!!!lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome devil dogg. strap urself in an enjoy the ride lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea devil, west got's it goin on


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

feel the presure lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

ok heres a pic of it and the two new arrivals big bang and the church, the bang is with bud lol ( cotton bud )


----------



## mammal (Oct 11, 2008)

my alaskan ice is alot more sativa looking, the blades are really narrow especially for a WW cross.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

heaIthy Iooking sedIings .


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 11, 2008)

got some nice leafage goin on there bro


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

mammal said:


> my alaskan ice is alot more sativa looking, the blades are really narrow especially for a WW cross.


my lemon skunk has thin leaves


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

my Big bang have sprouted aswell  


hehe  We will be growing head to head m8


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

DWR said:


> my Big bang have sprouted aswell
> 
> 
> hehe  We will be growing head to head m8


Looks like we are lol, have u got more than 1?


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah i got 3, and 28 clones


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 11, 2008)

looking good mang! keep the pics coming in!


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

ill take more pics on monday lol im off to london to see family tomoz cuz its my mums birthday lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

i repotted my lemon skunk and train wreck tonight, im sure they will thank me for it, as the next weeks go by and i harvest the plants in the bloom room i shall be moving them in and repoting the others. The train wreck is the big pot at back


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Im sure they will thank you for it mate, im off to ave a look at the other journal now.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Woah! Mr West whats goin on with the plants on the right hand side of the last pic?? They dont look happy mate, looks like a case of nitrogenous starvationous classicus to me, how long they been in those pots mate? What compo are they in?
> 
> Edit: what happened to the one in the bottom right hand corner? did your cat eat it? lol


is it any better now in todays pic i think it has perked up and also grown a bit? puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

ignor the shitty clone in the center, if i hadnt seen the roots with my own eyes when i planted the jiffy id of had it in the bin, it is a clone of my fd ww which at the min is 6 weeks in flower i took it bout 2 weeks ago, it grew a good few roots out the jiffy b4 i planted it but no new growth????


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> is it any better now in todays pic i think it has perked up and also grown a bit? puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yea definately mate, youl see more of an improvement day by day as the roots take up home in the fresh compo.



mr west said:


> ignor the shitty clone in the center, if i hadnt seen the roots with my own eyes when i planted the jiffy id of had it in the bin, it is a clone of my fd ww which at the min is 6 weeks in flower i took it bout 2 weeks ago, it grew a good few roots out the jiffy b4 i planted it but no new growth????


Was wondering what happened to that plant lol

Ok so if you took it 2weeks ago from thats now 6wks in, then the plant must have been 4wks in when you took the clone?

If so the plant would have been coming into full flower by that time, its not an ideal time to take clones, plus its now back under 18/6 yea? So its having to revert back into veg and root itself at the same time, thats alot of stress to put on a clone, it might pick up.

These clones were taken from some of my other small clones which were cloned at 2wks into 12/12, i wouldnt take clones any later than that, these were cut 10days ago, got two more just starting to show roots. Waiting for someone to come pick them up.


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

the fd ww has been a bitch to clone ive been trieing since day 1 that was the first 1 to root lol. Ive had no prblems with any other plant just this 1 fd ww. I cant work it out lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

That sucks bro you know how i loves white widow =)
Did you get the Mr Nice GUY seed pack yet?


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

no nothing has come for me from u dude, bound to arrive next week tho for sure. As soon as i get i will let u know dude lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

for sure just checkin
I think you already know I am impatient lol


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 12, 2008)

oh that reminds me have you gotten mine either? i sent them on a saturday or monday.......same question goes for u mister nice guy recieved anything yet?


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

No i havent had anything from over seas as of yet but like i said ill keeep yall posted


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> oh that reminds me have you gotten mine either? i sent them on a saturday or monday.......same question goes for u mister nice guy recieved anything yet?


nope, you chika?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> the fd ww has been a bitch to clone ive been trieing since day 1 that was the first 1 to root lol. Ive had no prblems with any other plant just this 1 fd ww. I cant work it out lol


Yea some strains are easier cloned than others, especially if its been in 12/12 for a bit.


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 12, 2008)

i got yours mr.nice yesterday as a meter og=f fact and mine was mailed two days after so you should get it soon..... and both were mailed at the same time


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 12, 2008)

oh ya mister nice and mr.west i updated the top44 grow journal i started has pick of them


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

any links saturnlily or we gotta guess where it is lol? puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 12, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/117213-top44-first-hydro-grow.html sorry....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 12, 2008)

should put it on your signature hun
you like my extras I added in there?
Come on you know the bubblicious was classic ya, and the weapon catalog called bud k, i mean, come on


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

here puff piff pass#>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> im beat and need sleep lol, take it easy chaps and chapesses


----------



## Londoner (Oct 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> here puff piff pass#>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> im beat and need sleep lol, take it easy chaps and chapesses


Quick get that toilet roll in the fridge before you nod off! lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 13, 2008)

toke toke pass>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

look who's journal i stumbled across 

how is stewart doing 

everythin looks nice man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

Stewart!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

ok heres a pic or 3 for ya puff puff pass>>>>>>:joint:


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 14, 2008)

toke toke give!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

looking as good as ever Mr west. 

is that soapbar in that there spliff?


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> looking as good as ever Mr west.
> 
> is that soapbar in that there spliff?


I belive that was some weed i bought last night which was a bit damp and bout 2 weeks early, but thats what ppl are selling , its as bad as soap in a diffrent way lol.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep me mate had some really wet immature bud a while ago, it was still so wet it wouldnt stay lit!


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

i left that out over night and it was better, would of been good shit if they had left it a week or 2. So i thought i can have ready wet gear for free and cut a bit of skunk#1 off and quick dried it. Ots so much better than that other stuff lol. Lessson learned lol. puff puff pass>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 15, 2008)

whasuuuup? toke toke passes bak lol.....


----------



## Londoner (Oct 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> i left that out over night and it was better, would of been good shit if they had left it a week or 2. So i thought i can have ready wet gear for free and cut a bit of skunk#1 off and quick dried it. Ots so much better than that other stuff lol. Lessson learned lol. puff puff pass>>>>>>



Its all about money these days mate, the big growers/dealers dont care about the quality of the weed anymore, as long as they can sell it and make money, some commercial growers chop after as little as 6wks of 12/12! 

That would be like me chopping mine in a week or two  crazy.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2008)

totaly crazy, and who thought of spaying plants with fire retadent? That hard ash shit really looks nice till u try and smoke it lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

the government does that to deter people from wanting to smoke marijuana
they would confiscate it and then sell it back to the streets and make money as well but with this sprayed weed


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2008)

now ur talking conspiricy, the govenment dont want ppl on the streets who need pot and cant get it much like they dont want ppl drinking on the streets. Cannabis calms the nation, without it there would be a lot more anarcy. thats just my opinion.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

Not so much conspiracy but definitely has been practiced. Not in my state but there are some shady things.


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 15, 2008)

misterniceguy is totally correct. i bought some bud a couple times and you knew it was messed with but there is no connection to the government on spraying the buds but there is connection to the government or rather police taking the drugs and confiscating it for personal use or the sale to others


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

Lets all smoke with the monkeys ya digg
you know that's how humans started, eat a mushroom and all of a sudden....."whoa, what am I??"


----------



## illusionz1 (Oct 15, 2008)

You've got my ears... eerr... EYES! I've laid in bed after browsing the seed selections... and I couldn't decide between alaskan ice, white berry, or white russian... well, I went with the russians! But definitely bro... I'll be followin your grow for sure man!

Hope you pull some dank ass buds outta her! I wanna try them out in a ScrOG along with the good 'ol reliable widow... mmm... widow... GOTTA GO!


----------



## illusionz1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well... just to add my two cents on how back-asswards I think the laws are... here's a couple of examples that I think NORML should lay out to our congress!

Now I love to drink, don't get me wrong... but... never more than I love my mary J!

Drunks- Wrappin their cars round trees, violance, rape, disputes, loss of control (of everything!), rambunctious behavior, damaging property, I can go on!!! Drink to much, you die!!!!!

Stoners- We don't even have the motivation or desire to do this (some do, but it's just their nature really) let alone even spend nearly as much (if not a grower) on alcohol as some people do in bars nightly!!! PLUS! If we smoke too much... WE FALL ASLEEP!!! Cons... slight loss of memory, dry mouth, and munchies!!! Better than a hangover, totaled car, dui's, and that girl you woke up with that was all sorts of ugly!!

Man made beer, God mad pot... who should we trust? hhhmmm... I'm not a religious person... but I'll make DAMN sure to give god some dap for his creation!

It puzzles me why they can't notice this... everyone needs to just take the time to offer a peacepipe and the world woudn't be so fucked! People need to CHILL THE FUCK OUT AND BLAZE instead of pumping themselves full of xanax, kalotopyns, and all these other OVER prescribed mind altering anit-anxity chemical crap. I have many hard days at work... I blaze... I'm goooooodddddd!!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 15, 2008)

well put bro


----------



## illusionz1 (Oct 15, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> well put bro


Thanks man.. I feel better


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2008)

illusionz1 said:


> You've got my ears... eerr... EYES! I've laid in bed after browsing the seed selections... and I couldn't decide between alaskan ice, white berry, or white russian... well, I went with the russians! But definitely bro... I'll be followin your grow for sure man!
> 
> Hope you pull some dank ass buds outta her! I wanna try them out in a ScrOG along with the good 'ol reliable widow... mmm... widow... GOTTA GO!


welcome onboard dude. ill be posting some pics up tomoz lol when im back at home lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2008)

illusionz1 said:


> Thanks man.. I feel better


glad you got that off ya chest eh? lol. I got a ww 2 weeks off chopping and another jus bout to go in the bloom room which has been up graded to a brand new powerplant ballast and bran new 400w hps bulb rather than an old bal an bulb lol. puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> skunk#1 quick dried lol


----------



## KoolCat (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking forward on seeing how this Alaskan Ice looks. Trying it myself soon.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2008)

So far so good looks like its growing nice, might give her a light feed tomoz too lol


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea im growing Alaskan Ice too. Check out my signature. Its goin ok right now. Will be putting pics up on the 19th which will be a full month of grow.


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds like an amazing strain mr west.... looking forward to seein her grow..


----------



## mammal (Oct 16, 2008)

lets see a pic update westy, i want to compaire against my AI, im sure mine isnt really AI cos its really sativa looking where other pics of AI ive seen are really indica looking!


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey mammie, i took these just for u lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 16, 2008)

FFS Mr West get that sorrofull clone the hell outta there and make some room to pot up some of the others. Survival of the fittest n all that?

Pull ya finger out man and get it dirty in some mud       

PUFF PUFF PASS fat church reefer! ------------------>


----------



## mammal (Oct 17, 2008)

looks good westy! looks alot more like mine than ive seen of other AI grows. +rep for choo.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

Londoner said:


> FFS Mr West get that sorrofull clone the hell outta there and make some room to pot up some of the others. Survival of the fittest n all that?
> 
> Pull ya finger out man and get it dirty in some mud
> 
> PUFF PUFF PASS fat church reefer! ------------------>


of course ur right Londoner, but it is a clone from a flying dutcman white widow and i really wanted to keep this perticular strain, think its into rejuve mode or its dead but it had good roots wen i planted it lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

mammal said:


> looks good westy! looks alot more like mine than ive seen of other AI grows. +rep for choo.


I wonder how many difrent phenos the AI has, thats the problem with buying single seeds, nothing to compare it to lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> of course ur right Londoner, but it is a clone from a flying dutcman white widow and i really wanted to keep this perticular strain, think its into rejuve mode or its dead but it had good roots wen i planted it lol.


FD Have excellent genetics man, im gonna do some of their strains in the future.

Ok il let you off then  if it still looks like theres life in it then keep it goin


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 17, 2008)

hey how olds the babie (AI)?


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

good question saturn lol, err how old does it look lol?


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

probly 17 days old give or take a day or two going by the first post pic lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

ok ok ok i got rid of that manky clone and put it on my kitchen windowsil lol. I also planted the church and big bang into pots.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> ok ok ok i got rid of that manky clone


Wahey!!     Lookin better in there already!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

well if the mum is a killer smoke ill just have to buy some more lol. I do have anothe type of ww tho which i know is a killa smoke for sure and i got a few fem seeds of that lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

i also germed two cheese seeds and planted them 1 from ghs the other from bb, hoping to get a cut of ukcheese this week or so too lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> hoping to get a cut of ukcheese this week or so too lol


Ya GOTTA look after that badgal when you get it mate, thats gold dust.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

Im gonna give it its own room i think lol, jus need to find the space lmao. (wish i could)


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

for now they will have to share with everything else in the veg room lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2008)

They look cool.....  


can ya post a pic from the side....... cheers dude


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought you were saving the Cheese?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

well im gettig a ukcheese cutting so i wanna do a side by side by side grow of the three cheese lol. Just took a tester bud off my 8 week old G-Force, It smells very lemony and yummy scrummy


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 18, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mr west said:


> for now they will have to share with everything else in the veg room lol


 . . . . I'll tag along, subscribed 

so I just read through this and I believe the Alaskan Ice is at 19 days now?

Have good day Mr West. Good growing to you, plants look fine. 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

lookin goooodah! nazdrave  :beer: lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

finaly threw that ww clone away  nothing was hapening, she had roots but not many and v thin so i binned her . everyone else is doing fine. The ghs cheese is up and going now but the bbcheese is still under ground at the min lol. The church and big bang are doing fine on there 3 set of leaves now. I just give them all a bit of water so ill take a pic wen its a bit drier lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

hello! puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

All my BB cheese took 4 days to show above soil, how deep did you plant em?


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

not very, maybe 1 an half cms. Puff puff passs this gforce tester spliff enjoy >>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice1, swap with my BHO spliff, puff puff pass------------->


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

i might seem stupid and dim but wot BHO stand for? I know im gonna say "oh yeah course lol"


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Butane Honey Oil, its powerfull shit mate 

They dont call it hippies crack for nothing


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh right yeah lol. Im saving my trim till after xmass lol, maybe someoe will get me a honey oil thingy for a presant at yuel


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

i thought they called NO2 hippy crack lol, thats some mad party stuff


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 20, 2008)

You mean N20?

Actually, I'm not sure... I forget which is which!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

nitros oxide, the stuff that makes cars go faster. its the propelant in whipped cream cans.


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah. That's N20. NO2 is nitrous *di*oxide.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

ok lol, Do they call it laughing gas aswell?


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep! I'm not a geek really... Honest


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres a few pics of the AI, room and new ghs cheese seedlin


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice lil bush man!


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


mr west said:


> nitros oxide, the stuff that makes cars go faster. its the propelant in whipped cream cans.


 . . . . I don't think I'm gonna use whip cream on my pumpkin pie anymore 



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 20, 2008)

mr west said:


> Heres a few pics of the AI, room and new ghs cheese seedlin


Coming along nicely Mr West.

Looks so much better in there without that clone.

My eyes were always drawn to it, away from the good plants.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

recon itll be all change by the end of the weeek gonna take my satori ww and gforce hopefully. Il be checking the trics from wednesday lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


It isn't necessarily in the whip cream, but what makes it come out of the can. Not to good for the ozone or for you if you inhale it. Some people inhale it to get high, very bad idea lol. You get all feelin goofy and shit cause your oxygen gets depleted.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2008)

quite the oposite actualy there 2 oxygen atoms in n2o so u get double ur bubble lol.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrous_oxide


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 20, 2008)

i started germing afgan/tundra-4
friends seed-1
ssh-3
bubl-1
special mix pack(marijuan-seeds.nl)-2
and have the 2 top44s going already and will start the white russuans-3- as soon as they are here.....hey west get the package yet if u donts get it by wed. i guess il just send more...


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> quite the oposite actualy there 2 oxygen atoms in n2o so u get double ur bubble lol.
> Nitrous oxide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


1 oxygen and 2 nitrogen


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> 1 oxygen and 2 nitrogen


ok i think we had enough of the geek fest now dave lol.

Its a damn sight better for u than amil nitrate tho lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha, ok. I'm done now!

Have you tried that Akuz stuff?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

Akuz? whas that dave


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

It was on the news the other day. It's basically a powder made from guarana and glucose that you snort.

It was getting press because it was being sold in clubs and "promotes cocaine usage".

Akuz Snuff

It's made by a company that makes snuff. Sounds pretty wrong to me!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

anyway, im sure theres plenty of room in toke an talk for this subject lol. Im not gonna jack my own thread lol. Heres a recap of some recent pics in case anyone missed them. Puff puff pass satori tester bud (hmmmmmm tastey)

AI top and side, the veg room and a ghs cheese seedlin


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot this was a journal!

Is that the new Cheese poking her head out?


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Sorry, I forgot this was a journal!
> 
> Is that the new Cheese poking her head out?


yep thats the greenhouse seeds cheese seedling which was a tiny seed compared to the big buddah cheese which aint surfaced yet lol


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 21, 2008)

I think all Big Buddha seeds are pretty big, almost as big as Big Bud seeds. I don't think that reflects the size of the plant though


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

lmao! i dun think that too


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

yea sorry bro not tryin to jack you, maybe for ya plants, but not a thread =)
That shit's weird and ogrange? lol what the hell
The little blueberry seed was germinated and stopped growing half way out the seed, tried to save it but with no luck.
Your plants are looking fan freakin tastic man. The first pic shows a nice and bushy bitch lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> yea sorry bro not tryin to jack you, maybe for ya plants, but not a thread =)
> That shit's weird and ogrange? lol what the hell
> The little blueberry seed was germinated and stopped growing half way out the seed, tried to save it but with no luck.
> Your plants are looking fan freakin tastic man. The first pic shows a nice and bushy bitch lol


what shit is weird and ogrange??

oh well it was worth a try, better than throwing it away.

she needs potting on now but its all a waiting game lol, when i harvest the next lot i can pot on and move round lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

That snuff stuff dave was talkin about, it is orange, i was high when i typed that, surprised it didn't come out as purple
Yea good shit man, always great to have room to move plants around. Although I like your set up and separate grow rooms. I am a little disappointed you don't take it to the fullest with what you got, you could do a mad SOG method and yield some heavy weight man


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2008)

You still veggin mr. west ? and if yes, there gona look beautyfull in some weeks


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

hes alwayz vegin and flowerin sumfin lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

its gonna be a tough few days til i get things harvested and dried


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

is it just the one plant you have to harvest at the minute mate? 

im led to believe its real tedious harvesting but its got to be worth it in the end?

did you get your uk cheese clone? 

sorry for all the questions


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

no im waiting for the guy to get back to me bout the cheese. I got a ww 8 weeks on friday and gforce 9 weeks on friday and a satori 9 weeks on friday. The hard part is letting them finish when i want to mve plants in to the space lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

i see, yeh that would be the hardest part for me. 

when do you prefer to harvest? 50/50?


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah at least 50/50 but ive had a tester off everything but the ww and they all could be chopped now, its all got me stoned lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

if it gets you high its good enough for me 

anythins better than soap


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

AMEN brotha!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

well after waiting over a week for the big buddah cheese seed to surface, I carefully dug it up, took a pic and threw it in some water to see if i can revive it


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

lol @ bad ju ju ^^ 

hope she survives... u didnt answer my question yesterday, how long u planning on veggin your plants ?

peace


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> well after waiting over a week for the big buddah cheese seed to surface, I carefully dug it up, took a pic and threw it in some water to see if i can revive it


Thats damped off. 


Damping-off Diseases


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

DWR said:


> lol @ bad ju ju ^^
> 
> hope she survives... u didnt answer my question yesterday, how long u planning on veggin your plants ?
> 
> peace


probly veg her for a good few weeks more maybe 5, we'll see lol.

Badd Ju Ju ina mighty boosh type way


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

haha, joo joo, love it


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Thats damped off.
> 
> 
> Damping-off Diseases



i must ofmissed this, while i was writtin to dwr lol cheers mate


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

bad ju ju  

you crack me up mr west.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

so is it fucked then should i buy a new one?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

Its as good as dead mate, unfortunately.

I wouldnt use soil from that same bag again, or better still germ in jiffy pellets.

Look into getting some canna trichoderma, friendly fungi.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

friendly fungi are the shit man, if you do outdoors and keep generations of fungi going in the soil you re-use you will get some beast of plants


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

ill get me some canna terra profesional and buy a new seed fopr my experiment lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

canna terra pro soil is crap mate, i tried and had nothing but probs with it and its well pricey too.

Westlands multi purpose with john innes mate, or b&q mp + ji, its the shit mate! never had a prob with it so far and only 6 squids per 60ltrs too!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> friendly fungi are the shit man, if you do outdoors and keep generations of fungi going in the soil you re-use you will get some beast of plants


This is oh so true, so long as you dont use any chemical ferts whatsoever, and never add any PH adjustment liquids, these destroy the friendlies on the first application, turning your soil into the most basic form of hydro.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

it was the dregs of a bag thats gone now


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 22, 2008)

mr.west is the best ,lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> it was the dregs of a bag thats gone now


Was it stored in a damp place?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

mr west said:


>


 lmao  Doh!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

Im shy lol, honest


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

so he says at 4:20 pm


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

I never heard of 420 till i started coming here, so I dunt even think bout it lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

ditto mate, i dont actually know what it is i just posted for the sake of posting. sorry dude


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

dunt be sorry mate, its all cool. I like synchronicity
*
*


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

it originated from San Rafael High School in 1971. a group of stoners used it as a code to befriend and meet with fellow stoners at a designated time after classes to go cheef it up. kind of like how in the beginning of Christianity and the such secret followers would draw half a fish and another person would finish it to show that they were on the same side.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 22, 2008)

lol G 4:20 Every morning every night and every 8:40 for double times sake


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya i only learned bout 4.20 here 2, in trailer park boys ricky's hockey jersey has the number 420 on the back and we were like what the fuck?? didnt know at that point..

and in the movie "how high" their exams are called the thc's.... didnt get that first time round.. (shit movie by the way)


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

Well i orderd a replacement to the big buddah cheese and it arrived today, thanks Dave love the little tin i got this time, top one, nice one, got sorted lol. I put the seed straight into germ in a shot glass in the dark, so hopefully wont be too far behinde the ghs seeds one.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

best of luck for the new seed mate. hope this one works out for ya. 

still harvesting this weekend mr west?


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

i chopped my gforce last night lmao couldnt wait lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

nice 

can we see any pics of your cannabilism?


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

not really, spoze i could take a pic of the main colas on thier tray under the extractor fan lol, all the little popcorn stuff got quick dried and im smoking it now, puff puff passs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a pic of the veg room and some gforce that i chopped yesterday


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice nice niiiice! are u still on ur second grow man?? lmao!


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

nah mate 5 i think


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> nah mate 5 i think


And may the ganja goddess bless you with many more grows


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 23, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Londoner said:


> And may the ganja goddess bless you with many more grows



. . . . amen to that brothers




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

cheers guys, its been pretty much 1 out 1 in lol since may, after this next lot im gpnna stop and start again


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 23, 2008)

Yea it will be nice to keep growing. I did an outdoor plant and then had to stop but now as soon as I finish the ones I have going I will have seeds ready to start the next.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

it helps if u have a seperate veg room and bloom room, then u can veg all the time ur budding and jus swap new for old at harvest time.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

Londoner said:


> And may the ganja goddess bless you with many more grows


I pray and offer sacrifice to the ganja goddess every sunrise and sun set lol just to cover my baseskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 23, 2008)

Got impatient did you do?! Good work!

Didn't realised you'd ordered again - I don't make up the orders much anymore You must be our most regular customer now!

That veg room is getting busy - getting quite a collection there.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah and its gonna get fuller b4 it gets any relife. U know me dave ill but even if i dunt need, you never know how long this bubble is gonna inflate for b4 bursting all over every one lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

dylexia rules K.O!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> dylexia rules K.O!



OAML


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think anyone here would complain if your plants burst all over them!


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

i ment the bubble we are all in where its cool an leagle to buy an sell cannabis seeds in this country lol. Jus quikiefied a ww bud from my 8 week old ww and its spun my head right round on the first half a joint lol woo hoo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> I pray and offer sacrifice to the ganja goddess every sunrise and sun set lol just to cover my baseskiss-asskiss-ass


i dont have the goddess hunni u have the princess. which i fink is way better lol mwah


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 24, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i dont have the goddess hunni u have the princess. which i fink is way better lol mwah


gunna have to agree with the princess on that one


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah Ive seen her mother lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

quickie update, Few plants have gone to bloom room, tw, ls, and ww. leaving a satori clone 2 gforce clones, a masterkush fem. A big bang fem a the church fem and a ghs cheese fem. I got some cuttings off a guy i speak to somewhere else yesterday 2 original cheese clones and a cut called phycosis, i need to ask him what its pedigree later lol. Oh yeah lol the alsakan ice lol how did i forget that lol


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 26, 2008)

are any of these pics the AI?


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

yes the 1 in the middle


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you say the cheese cuts have rooted Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

one of them has tiny roots, the rest wer fresh cuts


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

Does it have roots showing out of the jiffy? If so it needs potting up.

Are you keeping the unrooted ones under a dome?


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

nah wot happend was he originaly gave me two older clones but one went droopy and he said it wouldnt make it and pulled it up to see if it had roots and it had small ones so im just guessing the other one is same or better init lol


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 26, 2008)

wholy crap it got huge since the last time i saw it!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> wholy crap it got huge since the last time i saw it!!!!


lmao, ive heard that before hehehehe


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 26, 2008)

hahaha verry funny ;D


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

its nt that huge for 20 od days old tho really


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 26, 2008)

yep way bigger than mine were lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

shell prob need repotting soon, then hopefully shell get big


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

Gotta make room for that cheesy baby now mate, id make that my number one priority if it were in my room, cant wait to see it grow, iv only ever seen it growing twice in front of my own eyes, when i first started growing and didnt understand much about it, if it is genuine id keep that forever!

I know people that will pay fuckin good money for a true uk cheese cut.

Watching with my eyes peeled


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

well if it aint the guy lied bout it an i look like a cunt lol. It defo cannabis lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2008)

Im not planting any mor things so yeah cheese has the floor for sure lmao


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

fuckin cheese man, cheese!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

the other cut i got thats called phycosis is apparently nl#5 haze, so should be good smoke too lol. Gonna pass on some cheese cuts to my comercial grower friend, see if he can get 10 pound a gram for it lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

£10 a gram lol i remember them days lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

Just standard price for swag green over here. its usually £30 a 8th but sometimes 40. it always has seeds and it smells like fart 

you could prob sell cheese for 20 quid a gram here


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

Ill have to see about sending a cut up the road then


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

ppl here complain bout paying £25 an 8th here


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> ppl here complain bout paying £25 an 8th here


they would bite your hand of for that here.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

i wish i had enough to sell lol, all my weed gets smoked by me and who evers with me at the time lol
Im all alone with a big bag lol, n the kettles on.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

I'l help you smoke it mr west  

i got my chair and my own mug. smoke and a pancake? 

does your missus not smoke?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> i wish i had enough to sell lol, all my weed gets smoked by me and who evers with me at the time lol
> Im all alone with a big bag lol, n the kettles on.



Two sugars please mate 

Nah dont sell it mate, you put in the work to grow it, you smoke it.

My weed is all mine, mine mine mine  and the Mrs's of course, she gets a small percentage  JK


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

mine is mine toooo  and to my buddys lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> I'l help you smoke it mr west
> 
> i got my chair and my own mug. smoke and a pancake?
> 
> does your missus not smoke?



shmoke and a pancake lmao, yeah she does but she wernt here then lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay 1 of my cheese cuts rooted and i potted it on


----------



## growman3666 (Oct 27, 2008)

hgeyyyyyyy wesssttt!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> Yay 1 of my cheese cuts rooted and i potted it on


WAHEY we have lift off, roger roger, clearance clarence lmao


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2008)

nothings gonna stop it now cheese an im crakers lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> Yay 1 of my cheese cuts rooted and i potted it on


whoooohoooooooooo! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Root toot toooooooooot


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

GO cheese man, GO


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey whatup dude? puff puff pass >>>>


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey whatup dude? puff puff pass >>>>


what's good cheetah man!


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

morning all, ill make a spliff if someone makes the tea lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

Shroom Tea? I'm on it!!!!~~~~


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

u have to simmer it for a while till its gone dark. I have an MRI scan in an hour, could u imajin it on shrooms? freaky von deekie


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> u have to simmer it for a while till its gone dark. I have an MRI scan in an hour, could u imajin it on shrooms? freaky von deekie


That would be freaky  

i had an mri scan a month or so ago. 

nothings up is it mr west?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

lol nah, its cuz i got tinitus in my right ear, ive had 2 before cuz of my MS so its no biggy. I just had to ring them up cuz the machine is down lol i gotta ring back bit laters lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

thats re-assuring  

have to wait a while cause the machine broke 

glad you got one of your cheese's rooted btw. was it a uk cheese?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> thats re-assuring
> 
> have to wait a while cause the machine broke
> 
> glad you got one of your cheese's rooted btw. was it a uk cheese?


i do belive it is an exodus cheese plant, original cloneah


----------



## VCSDave (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets hope so! I assume you're going to do lots of clones?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

Im gonna keep at least one in veg indefinately lol. I used to go to the exodus raves back in the day so its kinda special to me in lots of ways lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

roflmfao mr west luv the +rep


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> roflmfao mr west luv the +rep


do u know i cant remember wot i wrote lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

oh yeah i can lol somink like big up all the mri or sumfing


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeh big up the MRI patients


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah i can see us all in thoses silly gowns they give u at the hospital lol, mine has a few rock burns tho lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

quick pic of the AI and my veg room lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

the leaves on your AI look the same as mine, yellowing around the tips and edges and they look rubbery. do you know what it is mr west? 

is that the cheese in STEWART! ?


----------



## mammal (Nov 1, 2008)

nice one west! as soon as you repot it'll explode in size.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah i was gonna feed it yesterday but forgot lol, ill give it a splash of vegga today


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

is that what it is? just needs a feed? 

maybe i should get some nutes today then.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

i always go light on the first few feedings and watch the plant to see how it likes it or not lol.


----------



## saturnlily (Nov 1, 2008)

its very pretty mr.west im very rpoud of you  good job


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> its very pretty mr.west im very rpoud of you  good job



Thank you Saturnlilly, its quite a nice little plant now but not ever so big lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2008)

ns. lookin plants.want to see the alaskan ice....you may want to let it dry out a bit more between waterings, thats why the bottom leaves are yellowing , roots need more oxygen, waterings to frequent. otherwise you got you a winner there.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ns. lookin plants.want to see the alaskan ice....you may want to let it dry out a bit more between waterings, thats why the bottom leaves are yellowing , roots need more oxygen, waterings to frequent. otherwise you got you a winner there.


intresting stuff mate cheers for popping by


----------



## Nost1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

hi Mr West just wondering how old your AI is now. i purchased a fem seed from pick and mix just over a week ago and thought id browse some forums see if any1 else had attempted this beauty thats how i found this post. got her germ'd she took 4 days to crack my other 2 seeds (purple bud and snow white) cracked in 36 hours im using a hydroponics system and will keep you posted on her progress would be nice to see how they both turn out using different grow techniques


----------



## mammal (Nov 6, 2008)

yea westy hows she doing!? 

(nost1982 check out my journal for an alaskan ice 2 weeks into flower.)


----------



## Nost1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

cool checked your journal mammal looking nice.
This is my 1st ever grow so im hoping it all goes well would really love to get the AI to full potential lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

repotted the AI today into a 4litre pot


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 7, 2008)

mmmmaaann.... I can't wait to see how those turn out! I just ordered some Twilight and NLXBigBud! I really want to do AL, but I want to see if it's all worth the hype!!

Looking good bro! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## Nost1982 (Nov 7, 2008)

just wondering if you can remember how long it took you AI to sprout mine cracked about 4 days ago and as of yet still no sprout i have her in rockwool as im using a hydro system not got her under any light yet as dont want to fry her but surely she should be showing me her 1st little green leaves now right?? thing is all the seeds i purchased cracked and none have sprouted they are in a warm dark place where conditions should be ideal any advice appreciated and i appologise for posting a newb comment on your journal if mine indeed do sprout i will start a journal and leave you alone lol if you want me to stop commenting on things unrelated to your grow please just say i dont want to piss any1 off lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

Nost1982 said:


> just wondering if you can remember how long it took you AI to sprout mine cracked about 4 days ago and as of yet still no sprout i have her in rockwool as im using a hydro system not got her under any light yet as dont want to fry her but surely she should be showing me her 1st little green leaves now right?? thing is all the seeds i purchased cracked and none have sprouted they are in a warm dark place where conditions should be ideal any advice appreciated and i appologise for posting a newb comment on your journal if mine indeed do sprout i will start a journal and leave you alone lol if you want me to stop commenting on things unrelated to your grow please just say i dont want to piss any1 off lol


all i can say is make sure it is dark, any light leeks will slow it all down loads dude


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> all i can say is make sure it is dark, any light leeks will slow it all down loads dude


mine seemed to come through quick and i had them under cfl's staright from when i put the seed in the soil? guess i just got lucky?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah some will go what ever conditions lo;


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

whats the tall plant in the middle at the back west?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

that is a master kush from dutch passion, shell be going in soon maybe 3 weeks or so


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

it looks very nice, 

seems to have grown tall then started branching? i like the look of it. how old?


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

heres a quick pic of the AI. I repotted her yesterday and topped her too the other day


----------



## siLky joHNsoN (Nov 10, 2008)

subscribing...im gettin regular ice and i wanna see if the actual buds get anywhere near comparing to the beauty of the pics!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> it looks very nice,
> 
> seems to have grown tall then started branching? i like the look of it. how old?


do u know i cant remember how old that mk is lol, gota be at least 5 weeks, id really have to do some detective work to find out lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

siLky joHNsoN said:


> subscribing...im gettin regular ice and i wanna see if the actual buds get anywhere near comparing to the beauty of the pics!



I know what u mean those pics look uber frosty lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 10, 2008)

lookin lovely mate!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lookin lovely mate!


cheers matey


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> I know what u mean those pics look uber frosty lol


FROSTY THE SNOWMAN!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> FROSTY THE SNOWMAN!


no christmas refrences here lol, more like frosty the ice maiden


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

oh yea my bad, truly an ice queen


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2008)

aint updated in a minet so heres some picks for u guys


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Sweet man, tis lookin alright. never seen a plant look like that before though. Interesting.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2008)

how ya mean? Its looking like its gonna be sat dom by he laves. I topped it last week too.


----------



## mammal (Nov 22, 2008)

lookin good westy, just wait till shes as big as my 3.25 footer!


----------



## saturnlily (Nov 22, 2008)

nice mr west im loving it.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2008)

mammal said:


> lookin good westy, just wait till shes as big as my 3.25 footer!


i see that ur plants have grown lol was it the AI that grew 13" in 8 days?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Never mind man i was high when i looked at it. It just threw me off causse it looked misshapen for a min. Lookin alright though, hps gets to me on the first, but i'll be in Utah damn. Wont get it till the 6th. Started that WW you gave me along with sally's ata tundraxafghani mix =). Thanks guys!
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## mammal (Nov 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> i see that ur plants have grown lol was it the AI that grew 13" in 8 days?


yea man its shocking.


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Never mind man i was high when i looked at it. It just threw me off causse it looked misshapen for a min. Lookin alright though, hps gets to me on the first, but i'll be in Utah damn. Wont get it till the 6th. Started that WW you gave me along with sally's ata tundraxafghani mix =). Thanks guys!
> -Mister Nice GUY



looking forward to seeing them in a jurnal soon man ( dont forget to send me a link)
You wont be disapointed with the ww make sure u take plenty of clones, this ww smells like sherbert lemons in the bag then kicks ur face in wen u smoke it . Cant wait to get me a crop of it lol myself hehehe got one plant in bloom at 4 weekso looking good for xmas. If u wanna see a pic of it theres one in my nycd ryder thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/65149-nycd-ryder-bubblelicious-new-grow-124.html#post1655065


----------



## saturnlily (Nov 23, 2008)

MNG its sandy not sally,lol.....dork u always say sally.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

lol, yea hope you don't mind, when I am stoned I just blurt shit out. I knew it wasn't that but shouldn't use your real name on here anyways right =) hehe


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

Here she is looking nice and green lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

looking very good mate, alot greener than iv seen it before  

whats the loolypopped thing in the middle? 

is it just me or has that magically appeared all of a sudden?


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

that my friend is my master kush


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 26, 2008)

lol easy...


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

where did she come from? 

was it always there? then you popped it? 

it looks sweet mate,

loving the earth cable


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah thats been there since well b4 the ai lol i think u asked about it ages ago??


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

it looks like you have a snake on kush its elec wire cool training mr west


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

lol im well chuffed with it, gonna stick it in flower next week


----------



## Londoner (Nov 26, 2008)

Grand job squire, cant wait to see those girls show their true colors when they go into bloom


----------



## Inhell (Nov 27, 2008)

Is alaskan ice an indica or sativa?


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

The Alaskan Ice is one of the strongest cannabis plants ever bred. It is a cross of original Green House White Widow and Pure Haze. This variation represents a very famous strain, with a new kick. The plants have a structure that is slightly stretchier than the White Widow, with a typical pine-tree shape. The internode is quite stable and averages 12-15 centimetres. The strain has all the well known characteristics of the White Widow, with a much higher THC content and a very sativa-like effect, energising and very trippy. CBD level is also very high at over 1%, giving it a complete physical effect that follows the first burst of high. Flowering time on this strain is 9 weeks, just one week longer than the original White Widow. The Alaskan Ice is suitable for indoor, outdoor and greenhouse. The plant is quite resistant to botrytis and to pests. In indoor hydro systems the production can reach 700-800 grams per square meter. Outdoor expect production up to 800 grams per plant with fully developed specimens (up to 2,5 meters high and very branchy). The Alaskan Ice can be fed quite a bit, with an EC level up to 2.2 in hydro systems (regular flush required). The taste of the Alaskan Ice is spicy and hazy, with a very well balanced bouquet in between the White Widow and the Haze flavours.
Genetics: White Widow, Haze
Effects: One of the highest measured THC. Devastating, fast, cerebral.
Flowering indoor: 9 weeks for full production and resin.
Flowering outdoor: Ready between mid and end October (Europe).
THC: 21.49%
CBD: 1.05%
CBG: 1.78%


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

Iv orderd some of these Alaskan Ice Morning Glory & TrainWreck thanks for the link to pick&mix mr west looking to new year when i can start growing again


----------



## mammal (Nov 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> The Alaskan Ice is one of the strongest cannabis plants ever bred. It is a cross of original Green House White Widow and Pure Haze. This variation represents a very famous strain, with a new kick. The plants have a structure that is slightly stretchier than the White Widow, with a typical pine-tree shape. The internode is quite stable and averages 12-15 centimetres. The strain has all the well known characteristics of the White Widow, with a much higher THC content and a very sativa-like effect, energising and very trippy. CBD level is also very high at over 1%, giving it a complete physical effect that follows the first burst of high. Flowering time on this strain is 9 weeks, just one week longer than the original White Widow. The Alaskan Ice is suitable for indoor, outdoor and greenhouse. The plant is quite resistant to botrytis and to pests. In indoor hydro systems the production can reach 700-800 grams per square meter. Outdoor expect production up to 800 grams per plant with fully developed specimens (up to 2,5 meters high and very branchy). The Alaskan Ice can be fed quite a bit, with an EC level up to 2.2 in hydro systems (regular flush required). The taste of the Alaskan Ice is spicy and hazy, with a very well balanced bouquet in between the White Widow and the Haze flavours.
> Genetics: White Widow, Haze
> Effects: One of the highest measured THC. Devastating, fast, cerebral.
> Flowering indoor: 9 weeks for full production and resin.
> ...


few comments compairing my greenhouse whitewidow and alaskan ice both 5 weeks into flower:

-the ice is FAR TALLER than the widow, almost twice as tall.
-the ice is FAR SLOWER FLOWERING than the widow, it looks like its been flowering 2 weeks not 5, so unless its buds are going to triple in size overnight its going to be a 12 weeker at_ least_, not a 9!
-the ice is FAR THIRSTIER than the widow (or any of the 5 other strains im growing) it requires twice as much water as the others.

its not a bad plant at all, very healthy and easy to grow, but dont get the impression that its anything like the white widow, its much more like growing a sativa


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

thatll be the haze then lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 29, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Iv orderd some of these Alaskan Ice Morning Glory & TrainWreck thanks for the link to pick&mix mr west looking to new year when i can start growing again


Cheers! 



mammal said:


> few comments compairing my greenhouse whitewidow and alaskan ice both 5 weeks into flower:
> 
> -the ice is FAR TALLER than the widow, almost twice as tall.
> -the ice is FAR SLOWER FLOWERING than the widow, it looks like its been flowering 2 weeks not 5, so unless its buds are going to triple in size overnight its going to be a 12 weeker at_ least_, not a 9!
> ...


It's still a new strain, so maybe they're still perfecting it?


----------



## mammal (Nov 29, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> It's still a new strain, so maybe they're still perfecting it?


it doesnt need perfecting, it needs proper advertising!


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha, yeah!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 1, 2008)

top job my seeds arrived from pick&mixseeds.co.uk today only ordered them friday liked the packaging would recommend them and already have done to my local grower / mate thanks dave kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

lol now the fun starts welshy, what did u buy in the end?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 2, 2008)

morrning glory, alaskan ice & train wreck cant start till next year we have an assessor coming to the house so will start mid january I have a skunk in flower at 9 weeks almost 10 & an afghan 6 weeks into flower both clones will start journel for train wreck after they have been pic of skunk&afghan

smokin haze puff pass.........


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

looking sexy welshy nice job man, dunt forget to send me a link to the new journal.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 2, 2008)

will do mr west 
dull stoner question
Alaskan Ice
THC: 21.49%
CBD: 1.05%
CBG: 1.78%
what is CBD, CBG?


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad to hear our service is still up to scratch!

CBD and CBG are both types of cannabinoids. They're chemical compounds related to THC.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

next time i want green tin if possible Dave  Lmao!


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 2, 2008)

Remind me


----------



## Inhell (Dec 2, 2008)

hey Dave, which strain (in your respected opinion) best fits these characteristics


Less than four feet tall
powerful (most importantly)
high yield 
low to medium odor


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 2, 2008)

Inhell said:


> hey Dave, which strain (in your respected opinion) best fits these characteristics
> 
> 
> Less than four feet tall
> ...


 
afghan fits  but Im not dave lol
puff puff pass haze..


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if such a thing exists?! Lowryders fit all the characteristics, apart from the yield. mr west has experience with that, so may be able to give you more info on it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

Inhell said:


> hey Dave, which strain (in your respected opinion) best fits these characteristics
> 
> 
> Less than four feet tall
> ...


get yaself some original cheese, thatll sort u out lol. if u dont mind the smell.


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 3, 2008)

You say that like it's easy to get hold of!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

well i managed to get a cut fairly easily. It wasnt hard i just found a chese grower on a forum and started chattin to him lol. Theres a few about, I will be one day lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 3, 2008)

on that day im on my way up to you mr west how much a cutting lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

well its onlt litle at the min wen its grown enough to have cuts we can chat bout it mate. Maybe the cheese fairy will kind to u like it was to me lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 4, 2008)

can a clone survive all the way *to BG ??


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> can a clone survive all the way *to BG ??


 
i dont know but it would survive to SW lol


----------



## Inhell (Dec 4, 2008)

The cheese seems difficult to find so how about just these characteristics. I am not concerned with odor

Less than four feet tall
powerful (most importantly)
high yield 
low to medium odor


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

Inhell said:


> The cheese seems difficult to find so how about just these characteristics. I am not concerned with odor
> 
> Less than four feet tall
> powerful (most importantly)
> ...


have a look at a seed bank, they tell you approx yield, thc levels and usually height. saves asking questions in journals 

hows the ice ice baby westy?


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2008)

the ice ice baby is looking poorly, i think the compo its in is way too hot for it. i shall repot it soon.


----------



## saturnlily (Dec 6, 2008)

dont 4get pics next time  been waiting


----------



## mammal (Dec 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> the ice ice baby is looking poorly, i think the compo its in is way too hot for it. i shall repot it soon.



all my plants perked up in a matter of hours once i transplanted into plagron soil.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

well if anyone is thinking of using Aldi's compost i wouldnt bother its way too strong in pre-ferts. I got some canna terra pro+ now for all my repottings. I shall take some pics when things are looking better lol.


----------



## mammal (Dec 7, 2008)

mr west said:


> well if anyone is thinking of using Aldi's compost i wouldnt bother its way too strong in pre-ferts. I got some canna terra pro+ now for all my repottings. I shall take some pics when things are looking better lol.


aye its well worth the extra money to get some perfect soil, i genuinely think about 80% of the reason why my grow is going so well is the soil used when i repotted.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

i can belive u after seeing the state the Aldi's crap makes of ya plants lol. I shant be making the same mistake again lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok I repotted the AI into a 6ltr square using canna terra pro+, i got a fair bit of the shit aldi's rubbish out so she should be well on the way to a full recovery in the next week or so.


----------



## DWR (Dec 7, 2008)

congrats mr. west atlast my eyes arnt hurting anymore seeing those plants not growing shit... 

Im sure they will go grow now.. rofl !


----------



## Nost1982 (Dec 7, 2008)

hi west

just been reading through your journal see how things are going hope the AI gets better soon ive got 1 growing in an hydroponics setup seems to be doing great

here is a link to my journal check it out if you like

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/133288-my-first-grow-alaskan-ice.html#post1721549

will be adding another pic or 2 in a week


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

lookin good man! how much longer ur goin to veg?


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2008)

I shall prolly veg till after the next lot come out of flowering on or around the 19th


----------



## Londoner (Dec 10, 2008)

Good stuff Mr West, yep choosing a good medium is half the battle, lighting, environment and the meeting the right nutritional needs forms the other half.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

she still dont look too hot tbh, that aldis rubbish is really burning it still even tho ive repoted her and have her in nicer compo now, guess itll take some time tho.


----------



## mammal (Dec 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> she still dont look too hot tbh, that aldis rubbish is really burning it still even tho ive repoted her and have her in nicer compo now, guess itll take some time tho.


next time try LIDL soil


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

NO I SHANT and u cant make me lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 11, 2008)

we have ways of making you buy our products


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 11, 2008)

thats one way lol


----------



## Inhell (Dec 11, 2008)

I would buy that!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

I am not buying Aldi's or Lidil's rubbish compost any more lol, no chance!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> I am not buying Aldi's or Lidil's rubbish compost any more lol, no chance!!


Im with you on that one good learning saves us making the same mistake


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

dont my take my word for it try for ya self lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 12, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 13, 2008)

mr west said:


>



isss niiiice i like


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2008)

I think shes looking a bit better now since i repotted her in some good compost lol and the aldi shit is still on the root but not much now lol.


----------



## DJBentlimb (Dec 13, 2008)

I am finding that the Alaskan Ice strain is very dependant on temperature. I have seen best results at aprox. 83 Deg. F.
High concentraion of nutrients is recomended. I just switched to flowering on my crop. Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2008)

DJBentlimb said:


> I am finding that the Alaskan Ice strain is very dependant on temperature. I have seen best results at aprox. 83 Deg. F.
> High concentraion of nutrients is recomended. I just switched to flowering on my crop. Let you know how it turns out.


cool dont for get to send us a link. cheers for stoppin by


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 13, 2008)

Well well well Mr. West. We meet at last on your turf.... So here's where you've been hiding. Nice plant... I'll be watching to see what you think of it...


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Well well well Mr. West. We meet at last on your turf.... So here's where you've been hiding. Nice plant... I'll be watching to see what you think of it...


dont forget to look in the cheese thread in my sig aswell as the bloom box


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 14, 2008)

she is looking a lot better now mr west 

wow what a differance good soil makes


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

it seems to like it lol. fucking aldi's bollocks rubbish. lol


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice bro, i'm probably ordering 5 of these feminized. Has she been easy?


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah if u keep away from hot as hell aldi tree and rose xcompost lmao. She would of been in flower ages ago lol if it wasnt for that.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 17, 2008)

hahahaha ....shiiiii....


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

Its been around a week and no new pictures? what is juice man?

Looking good seems like alot of people are trying out the Alaskan Ice.


----------



## closetglow (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you take any clones from you Alaskan Ice? Im planing on getting some seed and want to start a perpetual harvest with them so i need them to be easy cloners. 
CG


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

i took one today and ill take some more tomoz lol
i put her in flower the other day, ill do som pics tomoz


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Easy Westie, lookin forward to the pics today (no pressure lol)

How long has she been in flower now?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

hellooooo!


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Loving the new Avvy Cheet's, we herbalistic junglists






Whens the next grow coming man? Sorry Mr West


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

i dun kno man. i gotta sort so many things before any growop


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah cool, i know how it is man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah. dunno why, but i dun wanna start the seeds wit ghettoized setup. i jus want to put in the all shits perfectly


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

rep bak when possible mate. are u listenin to Jungle music btw?? soz fo takin ova westie!


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Yea i know what ya mean, ya gotta get it all bang on before startin any seeds really, im listening to http://www.ukbassradio.co.uk/ at the moment.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

big up all junglist!  >>>


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2008)

welcome to the jungle baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ill up date tomoz


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see that girls ready to harvest!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2008)

i took a clone off of her the other day, so hopefully itll root soon lol


----------



## Stagger (Dec 28, 2008)

looking very nice mate


----------



## Brenton (Dec 28, 2008)

You gonna update soon?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 28, 2008)

Where's the pic's you promised? Santa stopped by and gave me 7 females...


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry ppl i got a bit side tracked with the time of year and getting wasted lol. Shes now in the bloom box with 3 others of difrent strains lol. The church, big bang and master kush.


----------



## saturnlily (Dec 29, 2008)

good going west :d


----------



## Londoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Lookin good Mr West, she looks nice n green.

How longs she been on 12 for now mate?


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2008)

less than a week i think, my secetary has gone on strike lol i dont know when anything went it lol


----------



## Londoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Confucious say - Secretary not permenant feature until screwed on top of desk.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Confucious say - Secretary not permenant feature until screwed on top of desk.


laff me fukin arse off lol


----------



## Joker52 (Dec 30, 2008)

confucious say - he who stand on toilet, high on pot


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 31, 2008)

secarery has gone on strike coz she has no idea what plant is what an where the plants are. the boss keep movin everything around lol

luv ya tho bbz mwah


----------



## Londoner (Dec 31, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> secarery has gone on strike coz she has no idea what plant is what an where the plants are. the boss keep movin everything


Lol do i detect mutiny in the grow room??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 31, 2008)

not at all. lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

as no one has asked for an up date i kinda forgot to do one on this thread lol. If anyones intrested in seeing the AI now shes been in flower a few weeks, ask me and ill perform for you lol.


----------



## Nost1982 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi west would love to see how your AI is doing mine is about 6 feet tall now and in the 4th week of flowering buds have started to grow but are still small yet cant wait to see some big fat cola's on there lol i will be uploading a pic of mine on my journal later today if you wanna check it out


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

shes hardly 6 feet lol but she is stretchin well in 12 and has grown quite a bit with her little buds lol hold tight and ill take a pic.......


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

Here she is lol not sure if itas 3 or 4 weeks in, i topper her once i think but that info is in the thread somewhere lol. Im getting a grow tent this week and cant wait to set it aall up and get me plants init lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

lookin good westie bwoy


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

those girls are gona be some huge f*ckas ^^


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

but seriously guys its fukin patheticly small bollox, cant wait for wests drobe prt2 lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> but seriously guys its fukin patheticly small bollox, cant wait for wests drobe prt2 lol


 
Now dont put yourself down, others will do that for you, you tryed a short veg experiment, and found its not what you wanted, your still going to pull a smoke off her, just give her time and love.





Make a new test, how long can I flower for with out being tempted to cut and smoke


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

no more then 7 weeks imo lmao!


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> but seriously guys its fukin patheticly small bollox, cant wait for wests drobe prt2 lol




heh.. the pot just looks huge.... but now i look at it again, she's not as big as i thought..... but still gona be a nice plant 


what cant of box did u order ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

nah im fed up of smoking not ready fast dried weeed mate itll have as long as it needs


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok ok mate....but its temptating lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 20, 2009)

Wet weed





I cant smoke it, go cold turkey first lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

yep im a bad man lol, I bought 7g of weed the other day for 45 quid and it was wet so i actualy paid 45 quid for 4 grams of mediocer weed ffs. Thats how bad the market is wen its not sprayed with shit or coverd in sand and glass lol.


----------



## rarrar (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> yep im a bad man lol, I bought 7g of weed the other day for 45 quid and it was wet so i actualy paid 45 quid for 4 grams of mediocer weed ffs. Thats how bad the market is wen its not sprayed with shit or coverd in sand and glass lol.



hows the ice? any more updated pics?


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> but seriously guys its fukin patheticly small bollox, cant wait for wests drobe prt2 lol


this isnt the mr west i know? 

cheer up dude world isnt over is it? 

big smiles


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

rarrar said:


> hows the ice? any more updated pics?


pics are a page back or so mat. Nic titys btw lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> this isnt the mr west i know?
> 
> cheer up dude world isnt over is it?
> 
> big smiles



Dude, im not un cheery mate i just wanna point out that its no big freaking plant due to bad soil choices and stuff been batteling with mites and shit too. I just wanna start a fresh lol happy days will be here again im sure lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you going to do more than one plant in your new tent?


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dude, im not un cheery mate i just wanna point out that its no big freaking plant due to bad soil choices and stuff been batteling with mites and shit too. I just wanna start a fresh lol happy days will be here again im sure lol.


cool with me, anyone who followed ya journy will have seen the probs you'v had. Happy days will be when your tent arrives. Im hoping your plants will love it mate. no sign of the tent yet mate?


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

nah wont be here till thursday at earliest lol. I will be growing more than 1 plant dunt u worry 5 dude got 7 to go straight in with an 8th coming from down south lol


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah wont be here till thursday at earliest lol. I will be growing more than 1 plant dunt u worry 5 dude got 7 to go straight in with an 8th coming from down south lol


down south eh? so were going tropical now  j/k


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2009)

i wouldnt call london tropical lol, parts of it are nice and green tho lol


----------



## fukngruven (Jan 21, 2009)

have been growing alaskan ice from greenhouse for a while. am on my second generation. it is one of the better strains i have had the pleasure of being around. have always been a huge ww fan as well as haze... 
they grow big and lush with a ton of bud. recommend for those wanting something to keep them locked on their ass...


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 21, 2009)

fukngruven said:


> have been growing alaskan ice from greenhouse for a while. am on my second generation. it is one of the better strains i have had the pleasure of being around. have always been a huge ww fan as well as haze...
> they grow big and lush with a ton of bud. recommend for those wanting something to keep them locked on their ass...


WTF is taht in your avvy lol 

surely not a big compressed chunk of weed. im jealous if it is.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah wont be here till thursday at earliest lol. I will be growing more than 1 plant dunt u worry 5 dude got 7 to go straight in with an 8th coming from down south lol


well its here and up jus waiting for my fan to come and ill stik my ight in there tomoz lo0l


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

cheers westie!


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2009)

good morning guys just woke up... good stuff there mr. west

how many grow boxes have u got now ?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 22, 2009)

hes still only got the one DWR. hes just transfering the drobe room into a decent grow tent.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 22, 2009)

oh sorry hes also got the veg room aswell.


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2009)

aight....


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2009)

my new tent is up and fan and filter running, the alaskan ice is getting tall now lol, wish i knew how long shes been in 12 for its 3 or 4 weeks tho lol, ill take some pics a bit laters


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2009)

DWR said:


> good morning guys just woke up... good stuff there mr. west
> 
> how many grow boxes have u got now ?


to answer this q propperly lol.
I got a bud box 1mx1mx2m tent with a 400w hps in it and fan an filter. I also got a small cupboard veg room about 25 inches square with a 250w mh flood light and no extraction and thats it lol


----------



## Joker52 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine didn't die outside but they are stretched, and my grandma is coming to my house so i have to stash it in the garage somewhere...


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Confucious say - Secretary not permenant feature until screwed on top of desk.


Couple pages back but FUCKING HILARIOUS!...

West, plants lookin nice how long you been in flower?


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

here she is some weeks into flower maybe 3 maybe 4, shes really shot up in the last few days and it now the tallest in my box. Shes really showing her haze roots so to speak lol


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks wicked... really tall but skinny TONS of bud sites i see


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

well yeah loadsa bud sites but buds aint that big yet lol


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

me and my wife were just lookin at that pic and she said she counted 26 bud sites just from that top part of the plant in the pic... Didnt take that deep of a look myself but i believe it that sucker has sites everywhere


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

lol and that wasnt the full plant either lol, but its all relative shes only bout 2 and half feet tall, its just the rsst of my plants that is short lol. Ill measure her tomoz wen lights r on again lol


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome ill be waiting. And you should count the bud sites my wife just bet me 100 dollars that there will be over 50... (FYI she doesnt grow she takes care of my kid thats about it =)) ) but she does smoke alot of my weed -_-


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

she sound good in my book, if i remember tomoz ill count them lol just for ur wife lol, anything for the ladys lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> she sound good in my book, if i remember tomoz ill count them lol just for ur wife lol, anything for the ladys lol


Ain't it the truth?.....


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol you can have her


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

free ladys, even better lmao, ill count them sites wen i get home at tea time lol, jus send her round if u dont want her im sure i can find many uses for her lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

hallo man puff puff >>


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

watcha cheetah mate, u having a good weekend?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

ye ye


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

I lost count at bout 86, then i kep losing me place lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 25, 2009)

Imagine that.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

they only tiny buds tho lol so unless they fatten up sometime its still not gonna be much lol


----------



## punaboi (Jan 26, 2009)

Aloha guys, We have Alaskan Ice going out in Hawaii now as well. The buds at week 4 of flowering look absolutely stunning. Can't wait to smoke, it appears to be some incredible weed.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> they only tiny buds tho lol so unless they fatten up sometime its still not gonna be much lol


atleast they are buds


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

punaboi said:


> Aloha guys, We have Alaskan Ice going out in Hawaii now as well. The buds at week 4 of flowering look absolutely stunning. Can't wait to smoke, it appears to be some incredible weed.


ANy pics so i know what im aiming for?????


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Mr West, thought I stop by and see what you got going on? What page do you have recent pics on?

Hey cheetah! No...Never got to watching that Emeror of Hemp Video. I ended up fracturing my knee, and just forgot about it. But I will watch it eventually. I promise!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

shiiit hope ur ok now mate!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 26, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/305447d1232813743-alaskan-ice-x1-img_7673s.jpg


----------



## Cr33p4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn =)) Well at least i still win that bet! =)) didnt hit 100


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> shiiit hope ur ok now mate!



Ahhh, I am ok. Already has surgery once on each knee. Might have a lawsuit this time though. 

But yeah, gonna see a specialist. It happend I dunno, almost a week ago. But there might be more wrong. But I am ok. I got my medicine..Good ol THC


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 26, 2009)

First attempt at gathering pollen from the males update..... Check it..


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

Here she is 5 weeks in and still climbing lol, small buds tho











She smells awesome tho bit like ww


----------



## Londoner (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> Here she is 5 weeks in and still climbing lol, small buds tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow lol

If that aint sativa dominant then..... i dunno, damn man, you got some heady cerebral high to look forward to there i reckon with that lady mate  Nice1


----------



## Gilfman (Jan 31, 2009)

lot n lot o lil lil buds... almost like a midget parade on that plant ... um i meant little persons' parade


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

well i wont beharvesting till thoses tiny people have been to america and put some weight on, gawd knows how long thatll take


----------



## mammal (Feb 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> well i wont beharvesting till thoses tiny people have been to america and put some weight on, gawd knows how long thatll take


mines still flowering away, been like....14/15 weeks flowering so far. still at least 3 weeks to be ready.

yours looks alot more asian sativa than mine tho.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah looks like a thai stick my mate was growing


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2009)

whhhhoooollllllyyyyyyy crap west crazy shit


----------



## Cr33p4 (Feb 1, 2009)

Im still amazed by the way that things growing Lol. Its pretty much one of the best things ive seen in a long time.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

i wasnt expecting it to grow so much as it was less than a foot wen i put her in 12, ill measure her tomoz wen lights on but at a guess id say jus under 3 foot now.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 1, 2009)

wtf... i know the problem.. that mutha fucka still wants to grow! it doesnt realize it needs to put forth it's effort in flowering... stupid plant..


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

shes gota slow down sooner or later, dunt fancy waiting another 10 weeks lmao


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> shes gota slow down sooner or later, dunt fancy waiting another 10 weeks lmao


haha id say bent her over and get her where the light dont shine


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> haha id say bent her over and get her where the light dont shine


thats not a bad idea dude, I could put a few bendz on it or somme thing lol. I love bending over a leggy female, you should see what I've done to my phycosis.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 1, 2009)

lol ... yeah .. she looks like a 6'7" crack whore... and i dont wanna see.... LMAO


----------



## mammal (Feb 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats not a bad idea dude, I could put a few bendz on it or somme thing lol. I love bending over a leggy female, you should see what I've done to my phycosis.


ive bent the fuck out of mine, i'll go take some pics...

edit:


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

thats mental mamal man lol dont look nothin like mine lol, mines tiny my compareson lol. Does urs smell like ww? mine does very sweet.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

verrrryy nice west!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the seedbanks pic of AI. Which has no relation to the AI I'm growing lmao GHS pot luck pot genetics lol





this plant has been in 12/12 6 weeks and four days ffs


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry dude but I can't stop laughing..... That thing looks anorexic.....


----------



## mammal (Feb 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> This is the seedbanks pic of AI. Which has no relation to the AI I'm growing lmao GHS pot luck pot genetics lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mines going into week 16 flowering as we speak...

"a week longer than white widow" according to GH 

is that the white widow that i harvested 6 weeks ago arjan?


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 10, 2009)

god damn ... if mine look like that im sueing .... no offense but i hope u got the short end of the stick and mine dont look like that .. are checking the toilets in ur house making sure there isnt fertilizer in them? cause i think that thing might be gagging itself to look skinny .. tell that thing to go on oprah's diet .. gauranteed to gain 60 pounds


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

im not pissed off atall i jus think the sativa genes a bit strong, Itll come round, im sure it will.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 10, 2009)

are you gonna have to tie her??


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 10, 2009)

that's like half popcorn bud ... but i guess it's alot of little bids .. you could sell individual bowl packs lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

its too good to sell, i shall share it with my smoking buddys and well all get stoned off it. Ill get some close ups of the bud formations tomoz lol shes sleeping at min


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't realise Alaskan Ice was a massive sativa!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

well its gonna be being a white widow haze cross lol. Dinafem do one called mody hash which is similer genetics and they say it can go over 3meters tall and wide lmao


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I never looked at the genetics properly before 

We've got the Dinafems in now, but I don't reckon many people have enough space for something like that!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

its all a big marketing game, u gota see throo the hype an past the showy names an stuff lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi mr west, that ghs a ice looks nothing like my mates ghs ai, talk about fu*ked up genetics, its at 3 weeks of flower and only just showed sex.
Under a 250w hps.
It stands at 1m







you can just make out the pre flower






puff pass fat Afghan


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 11, 2009)

interception looks completly different. but hey what can ya do. its all to do wid the breeding and genetics

puff puff pass hunni mwah lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 11, 2009)

Stick with the e cheese i say lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 11, 2009)

cccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssseeeeee


----------



## jnuggs (Feb 11, 2009)

mr west, the problem you've encountered is why I question GHS products. I've never personally used them. I've heard that their bud is good(their bud, meaning, the bud grown by Arjan and smoked over seas,haha). It seems like a lot of people say his strains have almost no consistency. Is this your first time purchasing from GHS? Would you do business again? I would like to try his Haze#1 and Lemon Skunk.. but I don't want to throw money away!


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 11, 2009)

hi growers i ordered alaskan ice seed from greenhouse seed best site i have found will be ordering more seeds for them well they are growing good i planted 9 seeds and they are all growing spot on i have a grow tent 1m by 1m by 2m 400 watt light and fan and a 4 inch extractor fan with carbon filter. let me know if i have missed any thing out and let me know what u think


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 11, 2009)

pothead09 said:


> hi growers i ordered alaskan ice seed from greenhouse seed best site i have found will be ordering more seeds for them well they are growing good i planted 9 seeds and they are all growing spot on i have a grow tent 1m by 1m by 2m 400 watt light and fan and a 4 inch extractor fan with carbon filter. let me know if i have missed any thing out and let me know what u think


those girls are looking gud. i guess mr west got the runt of the liiter


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

I would use ghs again but id be carefull of the new strains and wait to see wot other ppls grows throw up lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 11, 2009)

hello!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi mr west, that ghs a ice looks nothing like my mates ghs ai, talk about fu*ked up genetics, its at 3 weeks of flower and only just showed sex.
> Under a 250w hps.
> It stands at 1m
> 
> ...


Looks totaly the oppersite of mine lol, nice tho, cheers pufff ppuff pass back>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello!


ello mate missed ya again lol


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 11, 2009)

pothead09 said:


> hi growers i ordered alaskan ice seed from greenhouse seed best site i have found will be ordering more seeds for them well they are growing good i planted 9 seeds and they are all growing spot on i have a grow tent 1m by 1m by 2m 400 watt light and fan and a 4 inch extractor fan with carbon filter. let me know if i have missed any thing out and let me know what u think


here is some more up 2 date pics of my alaskan ice cant wait till they r ready to flower


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 11, 2009)

looks like he didnt get the sativa pheno lol ... i dont think the alaskan ice was ready for the market yet.. mightve needed further breeding


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

its like every one is diffrent init lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 11, 2009)

its like every one is diffrent init lol  I hope so, the world would be bloody boring if it wasn't. Variety is the spice of life lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

but not wen ur after a homogonous plant that does wot it says on the tin lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

The trichromes on my AI are mental they r every where, check out these pics. Some ppl wanted me to bin this plant lmao.





The very top bud....





Trichs all down all the stalks, maddness















Shes just over 7 weeks in and ive never seen anything like it.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> The trichromes on my AI are mental they r every where, check out these pics. Some ppl wanted me to bin this plant lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow west, you really like them sativa highs huh?
i lOve the way it looks to be honest, but dont it get to be a pain bieng so tal


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

its ok how it is i think its stopped climbing. I'll be honest ive never smoked that much sativa, but im looking forward to it lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> its ok how it is i think its stopped climbing. I'll be honest ive never smoked that much sativa, but im looking forward to it lol.


i remembered i had them two sativas and you had ones that looked just alike


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> i remembered i had them two sativas and you had ones that looked just alike


ooer lol, was it the lemon skunk? Was it recently?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> ooer lol, was it the lemon skunk? Was it recently?


no prolly round last june


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

i got my alaskan ice seeds.. any pics?


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

I was growing bublelicious in june, id say that was a more indi dom strain


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> The trichromes on my AI are mental they r every where, check out these pics. Some ppl wanted me to bin this plant lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here u go fella


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

what kind of light is that? the alaskan ice is supposed to have massive yields...
what's up with the 1 finger spaced an inch apart leaves and the tiny little flowers?


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

7 weeks in flower or all together?
i'm confused


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

in flower lol. I recon ts a mutant genetic thor back or something lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 14, 2009)

damn ... the smoke looks better than the flowers! at least i hope it is! ... West make that a hash plant with the stems and leaves caked with crystals

and third pic down i busted out laughing .. freaking redheaded step child or something


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

that's what i'm saying...

i hope mine doesn't do that.

cute little buds tho.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 14, 2009)

that thing wouldve grown 15 feet tall outside ... look at it .. that looks like 90% sativa .. but the bank's pic makes it look about 70% indica .. like i said earlier .. GHSC shouldve bred it a little more before releasing to public


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

fuck.........
i have to keep mine like 3 1/2 feet. no. i'm LSTing.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

i would say its no taller than 3 feet


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 14, 2009)

hi u might know that i am growing alaskan ice aswell but i think they are growing funny there a few that look the same and same hight but the other all look different any 1 know why they r 3 and a half weeks in veg under a 400 watt light any help please


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

dude that looks good. have you trained them at all cuz you have a lot of branches.
my bagseed grow was just poles with no branches, only leaves and a top cola.
bagseed blows. i got seeds.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

pothead09 said:


> hi u might know that i am growing alaskan ice aswell but i think they are growing funny there a few that look the same and same hight but the other all look different any 1 know why they r 3 and a half weeks in veg under a 400 watt light any help please


greenhouse seeds pot luck pot genetics lol, all of urs look better than mine lmao


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 14, 2009)

indianaman said:


> dude that looks good. have you trained them at all cuz you have a lot of branches.
> my bagseed grow was just poles with no branches, only leaves and a top cola.
> bagseed blows. i got seeds.


 no fuckin doubt man look at this badseed .. i mean bagseed ... i also had 3 more .. never really branched but just grew UP .. they were males just like that sativa (which didnt branch too bad)


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

look at my old plants in the litle link and laugh.... 
so shitty.


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2009)

indianaman said:


> what kind of light is that? the alaskan ice is supposed to have massive yields...
> what's up with the 1 finger spaced an inch apart leaves and the tiny little flowers?



Its a fourhundred watt high powerd sodium bulb thats bout a month an half old


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 15, 2009)

i think when the AI is finished we should just say fuck it an put it all throught the honey bee. no point wasting all then lush trics


----------



## holmes (Feb 15, 2009)

LMFAO at the the AI

that is pathetic, i have this plant too, none flowered
i have seen a pathetic equal at icmag

i have only seen one normal looking one... the guy was pleased

god i hope ive got at least one good one in there


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

mine didnt look pathetic b4 it was flowerd lmao


----------



## Survolte (Feb 16, 2009)

lol I keep checking out these Alaskan Ice grows... why does it seem like everyone got these damned seeds? they all come mutant like lol.


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

im very dissapointed, i may never order a green house seed again.
but i should wait till i flower


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

the one common thing tween us all is Greenhouse seeds, go figure. LMAO


----------



## rad3305201 (Feb 16, 2009)

thats a nice sativa i grew one just like it mine took 12 weeks to fully flower and probly could have gone another week or two but i couldnt waite lol any way dont cut it down two early and give her a health dose of molases every other feeding also what i found with streachy sativathats works great in the last two weeks change your light time to 16/9 it sounds strange but i get 15 percent more dry weight and also make sure you you let your grow medieum compleatly dry befor you harvest it really speeds up drying and curing time oh yeah also i hope you make some hash from the trim leaves cause it will be the best smoke u ever triedi hope you try sum of this other than that good grow


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

rad3305201 said:


> thats a nice sativa i grew one just like it mine took 12 weeks to fully flower and probly could have gone another week or two but i couldnt waite lol any way dont cut it down two early and give her a health dose of molases every other feeding also what i found with streachy sativathats works great in the last two weeks change your light time to 16/9 it sounds strange but i get 15 percent more dry weight and also make sure you you let your grow medieum compleatly dry befor you harvest it really speeds up drying and curing time oh yeah also i hope you make some hash from the trim leaves cause it will be the best smoke u ever triedi hope you try sum of this other than that good grow



Cheers mate, yeah i gave her som mollases last feed with pk, boost and flores so we'll see how she grows lol. The cylaxs are swelling but will it be enough to bother with??


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

mr. west, was that your only AI pheno?

ive got 12 to choose from


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

I only got the one seed from pik an mix, in a mixed bag


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

while in veg, did you AI look like a stretchy sativa, or more of a squaat indica with huge fan leaves?

trying to figure out which one im going to keep, as a matter of fact i am trying to sex them right now, it must be about 3 weeks since the clones were cut, they are rooted, but still no signs of gender


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

this was what she looked like bout two weeks b4 i stuk her in flower i had some compost issues as u can see.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/116700-alaskan-ice-x1-46.html#post1726037


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

they are too small to tell there, if you veg longer they each have a different look to them
maybe if you leave it for another 8 weeks it will complete, you might actually get the highest thc level recorded and known to man.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 16, 2009)

holmes said:


> they are too small to tell there, if you veg longer they each have a different look to them
> maybe if you leave it for another 8 weeks it will complete, you might actually get the highest thc level recorded and known to man.


 

 now that would be something


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2009)

does a happy dance lmao but dunt thc make ya paranoid????


----------



## holmes (Feb 16, 2009)

you know i dont know what does what, and i would really like to know

ive noticed sativas are usually higher in thc, and sativas usually give an energetic high that can cause anxiety


----------



## genfranco (Feb 16, 2009)

Holly shit Mr West!... That is a red headed step child of a plant man...LOL>.. But hey to each his own..LOL... 

its funny i called that shit a loooong time ago.. You should have listened to me bro..

i just cant stop laughing ... With you... Not at you...LOL...


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

Like I said b4, I got nothing to go in to replace it and it would of been a waste if i binned it at the start of 12 and 7 weeks in now and I gotta see what i get lol. Such a sweet smelling plant that smells of its mother white widow. I know what a great smoke ww is so thats promising.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Like I said b4, I got nothing to go in to replace it and it would of been a waste if i binned it at the start of 12 and 7 weeks in now and I gotta see what i get lol. Such a sweet smelling plant that smells of its mother white widow. I know what a great smoke ww is so thats promising.


 let it flower out 11 weeks .. that'll be sick... look about like 1/2 O? maybe more will alll those popcorns.. hard to tell


----------



## Survolte (Feb 17, 2009)

you should defiantly hash that plant lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah its defo not gonna be ready in two weeks like they say at ghs lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

Survolte said:


> you should defiantly hash that plant lol.


dunno bout that, its hardly gonna give me much yield wen its finished as it is lol. If i hash it ill only get a joints worth maybe two lol.


----------



## mammal (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> dunno bout that, its hardly gonna give me much yield wen its finished as it is lol. If i hash it ill only get a joints worth maybe two lol.


mines starting to fatten up nicely now actually, you might be surprised at the end (in about 3 months time )


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

dont say that lol, dont think i could tske 1 more month but i think its gonna be well spring time for this plant lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> dont say that lol, dont think i could tske 1 more month but i think its gonna be well spring time for this plant lol


GHS has that 16 week flowering plant ,,, thaitanic ... FUCKING GIANT! .. massive yield too .. was like 8 feet tall indoor or something .. its on youtube


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

Dear Mr West,

Those plants look like freaks 

Sorry about that, this can happen because its a natural product. Alaskan Ice is very stable, we have had nothing but great feedback from customers.

I am confused a bit though about your order.

I found your order: placed in May 2008 

However you ordered El Niño (Regular) back then.

Where did you order the Alaskan ICE?

Could you give me some details and we'll send you replacement with a fresh batch of seeds.
Thanks for keeping us informed.


Kind Regards

GHSC


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dear Mr West,
> 
> Those plants look like freaks
> 
> ...


 free seeds??? nice nice.. well im glad u are on RIU and you shared this "freak" with us hahahaha


----------



## holmes (Feb 18, 2009)

where did you order from?
i got mine from the attitude, do you think they will refund me too


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

I got just 1 ai seed from pickandmixseeds along with several over strains. I dont think I will get free seeds. Im not expecting it for sure. Holmes whats up with ur seeds?


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got just 1 ai seed from pickandmixseeds along with several over strains. I dont think I will get free seeds. Im not expecting it for sure. Holmes whats up with ur seeds?


i think he just doesnt want them haha


----------



## holmes (Feb 18, 2009)

what do you mean whats up with them?
got them from attitude, 19-20 popped, the one that didnt i lost it when i dropped it.
2 looked like yours right from the start. 5 of them werent that bad but i only could keep 12. the 12 that i kept showed the best growth. now that they are like 3 feet, i can see which ones are leaning towards sativa or indica.
i have a bunch of clones rooted ( they all rooted by the way, 48-50, 2 that i snapped) i have them 12/12 now to determine sex.
some clones are stronger than others, i have them all numbered so that i know which mom to keep.

is this what you ment?


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

kool i thought u was wanting a refund i jus wonderd why thats all. Thanks for a compleat answer man


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi thought i would give you an up date on my room if any one is fellowing my grow. mr west when did you put your alaskan ice into flower mine are 4 weeks into veg and the tallest three r 23-24 inch and the other 6 are about 18-19 inch. they are gettin that bushy i thought it was to put under a 600 watt light using it to the end a nice air cooled one, that about it i think will be taken more pics to moz let me know every 1 what u think forgot to say was going 2 give them another week and take sum cuttings let that be a good idea cheer


----------



## holmes (Feb 18, 2009)

yep, thats what they look like. i dont know what week im in. but they all have long upward curling branches like that.

something to be positive about..consistency


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 19, 2009)

pothead09 said:


> hi thought i would give you an up date on my room if any one is fellowing my grow. mr west when did you put your alaskan ice into flower mine are 4 weeks into veg and the tallest three r 23-24 inch and the other 6 are about 18-19 inch. they are gettin that bushy i thought it was to put under a 600 watt light using it to the end a nice air cooled one, that about it i think will be taken more pics to moz let me know every 1 what u think forgot to say was going 2 give them another week and take sum cuttings let that be a good idea cheer


hi here are all 9 plants leave comments 2 let me know what u think of them


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2009)

they look nice man, if they 24" Id flower them like 3 weeks ago unless u have 7'hight in ur space lol lets hope u have the more indi dome phenos. good luck pothead


----------



## holmes (Feb 19, 2009)

yep, they stretch. trim some of the lower branches


----------



## pothead09 (Feb 20, 2009)

pothead09 said:


> hi here are all 9 plants leave comments 2 let me know what u think of them


here some more will only let me put 4 on at a time mr west i have 2 and a half foot in height left will that be ok cheer


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont know how much head room u have in ur space dude but expect them to double thier hight when u rob 6 hours of light a day from them lol


----------



## rad3305201 (Feb 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers mate, yeah i gave her som mollases last feed with pk, boost and flores so we'll see how she grows lol. The cylaxs are swelling but will it be enough to bother with??


 oh yeah


----------



## holmes (Feb 23, 2009)

Why do you bother adding molasses if your feeding chemical?
molasses is for the micro buddies in the soil, if you feeding them a strong chem, they will die (as i understand it), so your just dumping sugar on your roots


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

carbo boost mate


----------



## rad3305201 (Feb 24, 2009)

its like givin your plant a energy drink it use's what energy it needs and stores the rest like fat so it plumps up the buds


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

cant see em gettin any fatter but, never mind the plants a freak anyway. Its got another week to turn a corner or its getting honey bee extracted lmao


----------



## rad3305201 (Feb 24, 2009)

how many weeks has it been flowering 4 now ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

was 8 weeks on friday just gone lol, still lookks anarexic tho lol


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

well isnt that an 11-12 week strain? You know i still dont like it...LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

ghs would have u belive its a nine week strain lol go figure?????? I dont like it much but what can i do but let it finish and forget bout it. Smells fukin potant tho so should be worth what ever it gives me .


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> ghs would have u belive its a nine week strain lol go figure?????? I dont like it much but what can i do but let it finish and forget bout it. Smells fukin potant tho so should be worth what ever it gives me .


im sure it will be stoney... I mean its frosty right.... how about some closeups....


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Survolte (Feb 24, 2009)

lol I love how gimp those plant are. 

I wonder how the smoke will be.


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

Survolte said:


> lol I love how gimp those plant are.
> 
> I wonder how the smoke will be.



Ill get it a little chain to stop it wondering off and gimping round my flat lmao.
Why couldnt it have been freakishly terriffic instead of retarded lol. Its smells so strong like fuel injected white widow lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

I malso think its so funny in top 1st pic u can see a propper bud in bottom of pic for comparison and thats only 4 n half weeks in.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 24, 2009)

lol. Well if it smells that good maybe it will be amazing smoke. Too bad it wont yield much either lol.


----------



## holmes (Feb 24, 2009)

she looks beautiful!
she didnt come with any fan leaves?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr west... LOL... you fried that plant... see the stem color all purple/black like that... nutrient lock out like a motherf&^r... Its cool man... she will get you high once or twice for sure....


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

the stalks green dude, no bl;ack or purple man. Its had a good flushing the last time it had anything so itll be wot ever lmao


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> the stalks green dude, no bl;ack or purple man. Its had a good flushing the last time it had anything so itll be wot ever lmao



really?.. stocks looks purple in the pics... yellow necrotic leafs... then it must just be a very bad pheno... enjoy smoking her...

lmao.. like i said man... I hate that bitch ... I need to go look at your other buds.... Now those i like.... Any more highheel pics man....LOL... perv!


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

that could be arranged lol, is it just heels u like or???


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/65149-nycd-ryder-bubblelicious-new-grow-155.html#post2134143
spoze this ones under fed genfranco? I know it needs something lol.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 24, 2009)

the tits on her look a little better... must be getting some pubes..


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Jack Flash there you go sir.


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Jack Flash there you go sir.


thank you kind sir, hows the lergy? havve u spead it round the family yet?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

So far no they got away with it, Im feeling better thanks.


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So far no they got away with it, Im feeling better thanks.


good news mate, soon be back on ya food lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Today lol. Iv lost 3 days


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

So bout a stone and half???


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Nearly a stone mate, lose weight fast dont eat and kiss death lol,
my body clock is




up day night night day Im not sure
And to top it off my msn wont let me log on 
I love life


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Nearly a stone mate, lose weight fast dont eat and kiss death lol,
> my body clock is
> 
> 
> ...


I did wonder where u was mate, you got yahoo or skype?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


>


 
No mate, Il sort it just pissed me off so I left it even "redownloaded"

This is a freak plant


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2009)

checked the trichs today and shit news but totaly expected, some cloudy and some clear, so another week for the freak lol.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 28, 2009)

west are those trichs down the stem?


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 28, 2009)

that plant is crazy LMAO


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> west are those trichs down the stem?


Yes mate its a freaky gimp plant lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yes mate its a freaky gimp plant lol


 i'd just grind up the whole plant in a grinder for kief lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2009)

Ill see wot its like after shrinkage wen its dry lol


----------



## liquidsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey i'm think about starting a grow journal in may and i had a few questions for you. 
How long did you let it veg for?
What was the final height?
What was your average yield? 
thanks.


----------



## Gilfman (Mar 1, 2009)

liquidsky said:


> Hey i'm think about starting a grow journal in may and i had a few questions for you.
> How long did you let it veg for?
> What was the final height?
> What was your average yield?
> thanks.


 gotta love a 3 poster


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2009)

gotta start somewhere tho bless him.
to liquidsky, i vegged for 6 weeks and she went in not much taller than a foot bow shes 3 an bit feet lol. This plant is a bad example of an Alaskan Ice. Id be so pissed if i ever grew one like this again.


----------



## mammal (Mar 2, 2009)

i harvested mine today after EIGHTEEN WEEKS of flowering, couldve easily have gone longer as well but i'd had enough, i'll post picks once its dried. really inconsistant buds, some are quite respectable some look really stretched out and worse than yours. i'd never grow or recommend this plant in a million years.


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

funny u should say that, i cut mine this morning lol after 9 weeks 4 days ill post pics up tomorrrow too lol. cheers mammal


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

I cut it down yesterday. A replacement seed is on its way from a good place www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol shes a funny one


----------



## Survolte (Mar 3, 2009)

lol..... I was waiting for this day. Can you smoke it? lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah its a strange buzz, very spacey and heady. It smels like white widow and has a slight widow taste. Nice buzzy shmoke but hardly a big yeild, id guess at 3 8ths lol.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 3, 2009)

RIP to the ugly Bitch... 

On to new and better!


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> RIP to the ugly Bitch...
> 
> On to new and better!


well yeah thank fucks shes gone now tho, wake an baked her thismorning and I cant think now and i have the thousand yard stare. Ill keep this jurnal open as im getting a replacement seed from the guy who sold me this one lol. So we'l have a reprise at some point with the alaskan ice and who knows if it is a good specimin it might get involved in the great cheese breeding project I've just started just waiting on the boys to turn up lol, be just my luck i buy 4 reg seeds in the hope of maybe having a few males to choose from and ill get 4 girls lmao. Oh well if that happens Ill just have to grow them out and buy more reg seeds.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi mr west I would'nt use A ice for breeding , look at this one my mate is growing very healthy but bud production slow! Over 5 weeks 12/12.
I would use a tasty haze to cross breed with.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

maybe ill stick to my plan of white widow then.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> maybe ill stick to my plan of white widow then.



ill send you some purple haze pollen?


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

thatd be nice lol, have u got some in the freezer?


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> thatd be nice lol, have u got some in the freezer?


i have a male in the woods


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm not thrilled with this test and have a few alaskan ice of my own that are vegging now from greenhouse seed and what your guys plants look like I hope mine will do better looks like more conditions than anything I read the same good things bout her that you all did so I"m gona try myself and not give up on this strain obviously someone could achieve better results than that maybe its just a harder strain to grow? who knows but mine look nice and healthy


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 4, 2009)

SmokeMedprop215 said:


> i'm not thrilled with this test and have a few alaskan ice of my own that are vegging now from greenhouse seed and what your guys plants look like I hope mine will do better looks like more conditions than anything I read the same good things bout her that you all did so I"m gona try myself and not give up on this strain obviously someone could achieve better results than that maybe its just a harder strain to grow? who knows but mine look nice and healthy


So do mine so far


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 4, 2009)

theres got to be some hope  the force lies within lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

mine looked nice wen i switched to 12/12, thats wen tha sativa genes kicked in and it quadrupled its hight, conditions were good for cannabis 76°f and bout 47% humidity. Greenhouse seeds themselve said it was a freak plant, thow back. Im gettin another 1 soon so well see if i get a better one next time round, if not fuck em i got plenty of cheese on its way lol and they r lookin like they should lol.


----------



## mammal (Mar 8, 2009)

gonna post this in here as well as my old grow thread as im sure some peeps will be interested in some of my own alaskan ice harvest pics:







looks good right? nice big FAT sativa buds?...

...WRONG. close up, it looks like this:












on the positive side, whats there is nicely covered in trichs. on the downside its all leaf and stalk. see much bud there? me niether 

will give a smoke report in a few weeks time.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

well looks like a slightly better version of mine lol, Still defo fucked up freak status tho.
Mines all gone now and as usual the jast joint was really nice. less than 6 gramms for the whole plant tho is an ultra poor yeilder lol. I sincerly hope the replacement seed which i pick up tomorrow behaves like its spozed to lol.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 8, 2009)

wow what a shame... I would never give that strain a try man... I love all of your other shit man!.. Hows heels doing?


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 8, 2009)

still not shunned away from it where did you get your seeds from mine were taken from the original breeders pack and are doing quite well I will let you know when the time comes and show you all how to do the real alaskan Ice  by the way what lighting are you using with your grow?


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

I forgot to put a shoe in the pics on my cheese update lol i will do on friday promise lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 8, 2009)

*Hi mr west.*


Alaskan Ice one of Arjans fu*k ups, hay we all f*k up right! It dont mean all of GH Seeds are no good just this one. Trying to over kill the Thc

The Trainwreck Im growing from GHS is impressive even with my amature knowledge, and the strawberry haze I grew I loved




even over fed. 

Just look at the GHS Cheese mr west has grown  cant wait for smoke report, still I think the uk cheese will take the CHEESE cup


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah all in all green house seeds are good. U having a good sunday welshy? puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>expensive pollum hash


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

I picked up my replacement ai seed today. Thanks dave nice one. Gonna have to wait to plant it tho im chockablock at the min lol. Happy days, jus wish my stash tin was chockablock too


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I picked up my replacement ai seed today. Thanks dave nice one. Gonna have to wait to plant it tho im chockablock at the min lol. Happy days, jus wish my stash tin was chockablock too


 
Your going to waist time growing another 1!


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

Call me crazy but i really liked the stone off it lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Call me crazy but i really liked the stone off it lol.


10 weeks of flower for how many spliffs?


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL not the point if it had behaved like a propper plant there would of been plenty joints lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Call me crazy but i really liked the stone off it lol.





mr west said:


> LOL not the point if it had behaved like a propper plant there would of been plenty joints lol.


Not the point, I thought the yeald size would be a big factor when growing for yourself, yes the taste and buzz are key factors too but its not just the AI you grew that produced pitiful buds mate.

Its your grow so I will shut up, you can prove me wrong with the new seed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

u mean it was just my ai that grew pathetic buds but other ppls ais? Im gonna stick it in my seed bank for now and see how i feel bout it in a few months lol


----------



## genfranco (Mar 9, 2009)

please just send that seed back to him with a note "no thanks!"


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

mammal said:


> gonna post this in here as well as my old grow thread as im sure some peeps will be interested in some of my own alaskan ice harvest pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the close up its not all that better than your ai just a little more of it, but 18 weeks of flower thats taking the piss


----------



## genfranco (Mar 9, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Look at the close up its not all that better than your ai just a little more of it, but 18 weeks of flower thats taking the piss


I agree mr west.... This strain sucks and it hurts me everytime i read you write anything but crap about this shit. I havent seen good AI looks like... But i would rather have a bag seed than one of those.. I mean they actually sell these?... Ill never buy anything from someone that sends out seeds like that. It says allot about his practives on breeding. I mean thats just my $.02 

Was this that arjan guy that likes touching the big COLAS a little too much?

LOL>.. ill flip him off for you when i see them in the cups!..LOL


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 9, 2009)

hope the replasment AI will have a better yelid for ya mr west


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 10, 2009)

18 weeks of flower 4that
damn this arian has fooled you realy good!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

I aint seen one done thast been up to expectations yet.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> I aint seen one done thast been up to expectations yet.


Have no fear, I'm all over it like a rash!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

cool. Its gotta happen sooner or later hasnt it? They must be still stabalizing it. Its a poor show that the genral public end up being the guini pigs


----------



## holmes (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/45397DSC01989-med.JPG
http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/45397DSC01991-med.JPG

http://www.icmag.com/ic/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=769625http://www.icmag.com/ic/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=769627


----------



## Mammath (Mar 12, 2009)

Gotta chime in here.
Your 'ai' has run it's course, and it sucked the big one.
I got through 66 posts, skipped the rest, sorry to all who chimed in during the last 20 pages of growth but...

It's a shame, damn right. Other growers have had better fortune with this strain, as 'holmes' suggests with related pics.
We all know Arjan is a bit of a 'cockspank'... and that much inbreeding is gonna yield some wierdo's. ( I'm not a genetics expert). 

Wether it comes down to the grow, etc. don't mean shit.

This plant in question, would have made a great 'male'. Tall, lanky. spindly, lots of dicks, very little bush, etc. etc.
It had all the qualities of a great breeder male, and there lies the problem with this grow.
It was never meant to be a 'female'!
Genetically fucking with shit, has fucked up a perfectly good breading male, that's what I see here.

The plant wanted to be male, but Arjan 'Frankenstied' it into a poor excuse for a lady.

This is merely an observation, on my behalf, and I'm 

You did the best with the hand you were dealt Westy, but..., this seed was never meant to be female.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

they look ok lol. So at leaset theres a chance of getting a nice one then.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

holmes said:


> http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/45397DSC01989-med.JPG
> http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/45397DSC01991-med.JPG
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=769625http://www.icmag.com/ic/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=769627


 

*Any close up shots?*

*It looks good on mammal's pics from a distance, back 1 page.*


----------



## mammal (Mar 13, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> *Any close up shots?*
> 
> *It looks good on mammal's pics from a distance, back 1 page.*


actually i'd say that looks a whole lot better, kinda like how my strawberry haze turned out...

i just trimmed my AI down to the buds, its actually not _TOO _bad, its sticky as all hell just very little weight.


----------



## holmes (Mar 14, 2009)

i just found out that oldgreyhair is on this forum also. you can find his smoke report of AI on the seed and seedbank review section, in the subforum "smoke report"


----------



## holmes (Mar 14, 2009)

its a strong plant ill say that much, i have starved it three times to the point of pathetic drooping leaves, left in a room with above 60% humidity, crazy temps everyday.
and she still looks good. hopefully she will recover the fourth time ive starved her


----------



## mammal (Mar 14, 2009)

holmes said:


> its a strong plant ill say that much, i have starved it three times to the point of pathetic drooping leaves, left in a room with above 60% humidity, crazy temps everyday.
> and she still looks good. hopefully she will recover the fourth time ive starved her


yea i agree, i litterally fed mine water only for over 10 weeks before harvest and it was fine the whole time.

im also at this moment halfway done making hash from the trim and the more pathetic buds from the alaskan ice, watch this space for pics.


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

lol mammal, i waiting lol.


----------



## SAmisery (Mar 14, 2009)

give me the number to a page of pics.. lol theres to many flippen pages


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

ok ill trawl back the few pages it is, its not that many pages back.


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/342487d1236091239-alaskan-ice-x1-img_7858.jpg
heres a link to the lasty pic of mine b4 chop at nine and half weeks of 12/12 and 6 weeks of veg


----------



## holmes (Mar 14, 2009)

the ones that come out normal look fantastic though, i hope i am a lucky winner


----------



## SAmisery (Mar 14, 2009)

i read through, dude mr west nice ass grow. im growing AI DWC really good strain..

gooldluck eith the rest of your projects


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

SAmisery said:


> i read through, dude mr west nice ass grow. im growing AI DWC really good strain..
> 
> gooldluck eith the rest of your projects



Cheers mate, things are looking up now i got my tent sorted right lol.


----------



## SAmisery (Mar 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers mate, things are looking up now i got my tent sorted right lol.


Ive thought about growing in a tent but i wouldn't really have enough room for one unfortunately but its cool to see people use what i will in the future lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

i gotta tiny bedroom i can only just fit a bed and the tent in lmao, needs be wen the devil drives the bus lol.


----------



## SAmisery (Mar 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> i gotta tiny bedroom i can only just fit a bed and the tent in lmao, needs be wen the devil drives the bus lol.


lol you get to sleep with your weed, your lucky.

Ive only dreamed of making sweet love to my bud.. lol jk

thats cool but my chick needs room to throw her stupid shit around


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 3, 2009)

westy is there a final harvest weight off that and how's the smoke?


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2009)

that AI gave me perhapsa quart of an ounce with a very low leaf to calyx ratio. Like 1:1 lol. The smoke was nice and reminded me of white widow, almost a sherberty citus flavor with quite a heavey stone, spacey and a bit racey too.


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> that AI gave me perhapsa quart of an ounce with a very low leaf to calyx ratio. Like 1:1 lol. The smoke was nice and reminded me of white widow, almost a sherberty citus flavor with quite a heavey stone, spacey and a bit racey too.


not too bad not too bad.. the high sounds delightful lol.. and i love sherbert! haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> not too bad not too bad.. the high sounds delightful lol.. and i love sherbert! haha


"Not bad"??? Its fucking dissmal, I even sent green house seeds an email and pics of it, they thought it was a freak too lol. Very bad 1/4 oz per plant is about as bad as it gets lmao


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> "Not bad"??? Its fucking dissmal, I even sent green house seeds an email and pics of it, they thought it was a freak too lol. Very bad 1/4 oz per plant is about as bad as it gets lmao


 haha i meant not too bad for that fuck up of an AI ...


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

lol no worries dude, ive moved on since lol.  psycosis


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol no worries dude, ive moved on since lol.  psycosis


 i know ive been following your new grow


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

Its cool, I like having u tag along man


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 5, 2009)

finally got them pics west


----------



## akinaspeedstars1 (Apr 16, 2009)

my Alaskan ice look nothing like the pics in here. there not that big yet but huge indica leaves and nice tight internode growth. def indica doesn't look sativas like ur guys at all 
allthough i had one seedling that would have probably grown shitty like those but i threw it out.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2009)

l0ol best thing u could of done wish i hadnt wasted all that time and energy on my ai


----------



## overmyhead (May 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> l0ol best thing u could of done wish i hadnt wasted all that time and energy on my ai


Mr. West,

I have an AI that was f'n beautiful before flower, tight hardy etc. Now it is 55" tall from the soil and the buds look just like yours. One difference is that I fimmed it several times and at the end of week 4 it has tons of those little buds. Any recommendations on what to do - did the folks at greenhouse give any tips? Would you just shred it all and make butter? I was so stoke b/c of all the tops and cloned her but now not so much. Here's a couple current pics. The flowers don't seem to be putting on any weight at all.


----------



## apothy (May 6, 2009)

YA MY ALASKAN ICE germenated fast but after that was pretty much a dead plant i dont like this strian too senceitive to heat i wouldnt recomened it but it looks pretty wish it would of worked


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

I sent ghs some pics of my ai and they told me it was a freak. I got a replacement seed from pick and mix seeds but i dont wanna plant it and waste another 16 weeks lol. Overmyhead, your plants look a bit fatter than mine got but still not a great show, sorry for you to of spent all that time nurturing the plants and expecting them to deliver. Ghs shouldnt of brought the ai out unless it was stable, makes me not wanna try any of their other new strains.


----------



## overmyhead (May 6, 2009)

I concur. I was really stoked at first but oh well, I've got some others in there. THe pure power from g13 has been the best one as far as tolerating my newb mistakes. How was the smoke that you did get? Did you make butter or something with it? I'm thinking about shredding the whole thing and making butter or something like that.


----------



## overmyhead (May 6, 2009)

akinaspeedstars1 said:


> my Alaskan ice look nothing like the pics in here. there not that big yet but huge indica leaves and nice tight internode growth. def indica doesn't look sativas like ur guys at all
> allthough i had one seedling that would have probably grown shitty like those but i threw it out.


Hopefully yours wont be like it but I have to say that I had two ai seedlings, one looked just like yours and one was taller in veg and had long slender leaves. In flower the one that looks like yours is turning out just like Mr. West's and the onther one has buds that are packing on some weight at 30 days. I'm pissed b/c I liked the short fat one and cloned it - not the other!


----------



## akinaspeedstars1 (May 8, 2009)

there doing great like 1 foot tall plus now, growing fast. all are indica i got very lucky i guess. LOL ill update with pics sometime


----------



## mammal (May 11, 2009)

yo mr west, just thought i'd let you know that ive smoked all the alaskan ice now, and it was an AMAZING smoke, really smooth lovely high. well worth the double flowering time  peace out.


----------



## deviouslikeyou (Jun 4, 2009)

my alaskans. i keep only the short fat girls and throw the freaks out, the girls who grow too lanky and tall. shes a waste a time if ya ask me.

they take high ec levels with flushes and just keep your ph right. my girls would drink 1/2 gallon of nute solution a day it semed so ya gotta check regularly. or shit wil get outta whack. 

they grew 2.5 feet high and yielded 3 oz. dry apiece. do that x 6 plants and there ya go fellas. the buds didnt grow sooo big like some i've seen but al colas were hard as rocks and solid, maybe 6 inches long and fatr. the bag apeall sells itself. sticky as hell and covered in crystals. it's stone is slow tocome on but holy shit, watch out! smoke a blunt of this girl and she'll make ya trip and then a few tokes after that you'll zone out. 

i'm an alaskan believer, ppl always speak negative of her but that girls treats me rightttttttttt! 

the secret is grab the more indica looking girl and clone the shit out of her and there ya go<< throw that tall skiny girl in the garbage.
flowering time took me 7.5 weeks. just short of 8. the trichs were turning brown. i know it wasnt the 9 weeks ppl. said but dont isten to everything ya hear brothas. 

from cloning a beatiful momma to nugs. nugs are average size, but def. powerful smoke! 







cloned widows and alaskans together under some shop lights.






one alaskan in her DWC tank, first day of flowering<<







nug<



some additives for growth. first time using beastie bloomz. $26.75 roughly was the cost. 




http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a367/levis987/Picture101.jpg


nugs, roughly 18 oz. of weight dried. yielded lovely., bag appeal is amazing as you can see. 







good luck fellas/ ladies ,dont get discouraged in your grows. bad things happen sometimes but that should only give you the resolve to try again and make it better than before! i read alot of this thread and saw the tall lanky girl show up. kick that bitch to the curb and keep the short fat girls only. the give these kinda results!!

-deviouslikeyou


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 4, 2009)

It was just a bad batch of seeds hell they cant all be perfect. 
Iv seen tall girls give qualiaty bud.


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2009)

you wouldnt appriciate em if they all looked the same lol u gota have dodgy freaks to be thankfull for the pretty gals lol.


----------



## deviouslikeyou (Jun 5, 2009)

i kept a tall lanky girl outside this year to see how she'll respond to the summertime and fall weather. after so many months of veg she should put something out . i'll keep ya posted as to how much she puts out in comparison to the ones i've done indors under 400hps. the yield should be far more than 3 oz. dried. ( hopefully)


----------



## Partsguy (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm growing 4 Alaskan Ice from seed.
2 different phenos, as has been said before.
The girl in front was topped using Uncle Ben's method, and in the background is just weird. All hair and no bud. I'll let thoes go a bit longer and see what happens.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

fukin ell, the one at front looks mint mate the one at the back looks like a sticky bud bush lol. ( u know th e sort of pods that get stuck to ya socks lol)


----------



## Partsguy (Jul 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> fukin ell, the one at front looks mint mate the one at the back looks like a sticky bud bush lol. ( u know th e sort of pods that get stuck to ya socks lol)


 LOL, looks like something from a ditch, but it should make some fine hash if nothing else. It's sticky and I can see trichomes under the scope.


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Aug 24, 2009)

These are my AI's they look more Indica but with some Sativa like leaves. I also have one that might be a sativa pheno; you'd have to read my journal to understand. I'm sorry if you think I'm jacking your thread. I'm just trying to show what mine looks like. Did you start another journal with the replacement seed you got?


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Aug 24, 2009)

You might not be able to see it but the plant to the left is the one that I believe is the Sativa pheno.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

No my replacement seed is still sitting in my cupboard lol, maybe one day ill plant it lol im in now hurry to tho. Yours looks nice, not started budding yet? mine looked great b4 i switched the light lol. good luck mate.


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Aug 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> No my replacement seed is still sitting in my cupboard lol, maybe one day ill plant it lol im in now hurry to tho. Yours looks nice, not started budding yet? mine looked great b4 i switched the light lol. good luck mate.


Ok thanx man I was just wondering. Good luck with the rest of your grows.


----------

